# Rap haters and rap thread haters thread



## stupid (Oct 18, 2009)

I hate rap.

This is a stoners forum.

What the fuck.

I hate 50 cent
I hate 2pac
I hate all of them so much I don't even know anymore rapest names to hate

Anyone with me?


----------



## vtguy429 (Oct 18, 2009)

...This is a stoners forum? Are you trying to insinuate that "stoners" can't like rap? And why the hell would you hate 50 cent or Tupac, you have never met either I'm sure and probably know little about both, sounds like your walking around with quite the burden man, you need to take a hit and relax.. To answer your question, I am far from with you my friend.


----------



## fukdapolice (Oct 18, 2009)

stupid said:


> I hate rap.
> 
> This is a stoners forum.
> 
> ...


im not with you, thats just gross.
and since this is a stoners forum, shouldnt we all be happy? not upset, like you.


----------



## purplebud27 (Oct 18, 2009)

Look dude it's just a form of music what has rap ever done to you. what form of misic do you like cause I bet people hate it but we don't sit on here and post about it we post about good weed good grows and above all we help one another so stop acting like an ass and embrace others cultures fool......... Oh and smoke a blunt and be merry shit


----------



## DubRules (Oct 18, 2009)

rap is for them by them to keep them under and drag the lower class of us down with them.


----------



## The Warlord (Oct 18, 2009)

I agree. I look at the new post section everyday and damnit if there isn't another stupid thread about who is better 50 cent vs. some other dumbass with gold teeth. I just ignore them but they are annoying. A bunch of white suburban kids listening to ignorant music about hoes and gangs and livin the ghetto. WTF? I don't get it.

I listen to classic country. Don Williams, Dan Seals, Chris Ledoux etc. etc.

RAP is CRAP!


----------



## howhighru (Oct 18, 2009)

stupid said:


> I hate rap.
> 
> This is a stoners forum.
> 
> ...


 that name you have really suites you well STUPID...


----------



## howhighru (Oct 18, 2009)

The Warlord said:


> I agree. I look at the new post section everyday and damnit if there isn't another stupid thread about who is better 50 cent vs. some other dumbass with gold teeth. I just ignore them but they are annoying. A bunch of white suburban kids listening to ignorant music about hoes and gangs and livin the ghetto. WTF? I don't get it.
> 
> I listen to classic country. Don Williams, Dan Seals, Chris Ledoux etc. etc.
> 
> RAP is CRAP!


 what the fuck ever to each is own.. fuck country..


----------



## vtguy429 (Oct 18, 2009)

The Warlord said:


> A bunch of white suburban kids listening to ignorant music about hoes and gangs and livin the ghetto. WTF? I don't get it.
> 
> I listen to classic country. Don Williams, Dan Seals, Chris Ledoux etc. etc.


 
So what, white kids can't listen to rap, I suppose black people can't listen to your music? Please remove your head from your ass, it appears your suffocating in there and then posting things derived from an oxygenless brain..."I dont know what a bunch of black people are doing listening to music about hoe downs or their John Deer" Oh yeah, I think it has something to do with diversity and having an OPEN mind.. Again, I know this is hard when your head is up your ass.. Rap is to materialsim what country is to ignorance, but then again I bet you don't listen to stupid country so why assume everyone listens to stupid rap?


----------



## mattso101 (Oct 18, 2009)

stupid said:


> I hate rap.
> 
> This is a stoners forum.
> 
> ...


I hate you!


----------



## 1twstdFCK (Oct 18, 2009)

im not with you, 

i listin 2 all kinds of music from bob marly,lil wayne,disturbed 2 suger land.

i just like what i like.

thats how it is.


----------



## vtguy429 (Oct 18, 2009)

1twstdFCK said:


> i just like what i like.


So you don't think rap sucks? Clearly your a suburban dwelling caucasian! Ha take that you open minded bastard! Think you can just "like" things? We are all about the hate on this thread! Sorry buddy! <-----Total sarcasm, couldn't agree more 1twstd


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 18, 2009)

[youtube]HNB8pNqwrKw[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 18, 2009)

The Warlord said:


> I agree. I look at the new post section everyday and damnit if there isn't another stupid thread about who is better 50 cent vs. some other dumbass with gold teeth. I just ignore them but they are annoying. A bunch of white suburban kids listening to ignorant music about hoes and gangs and livin the ghetto. WTF? I don't get it.
> 
> I listen to classic country. Don Williams, Dan Seals, Chris Ledoux etc. etc.
> 
> RAP is CRAP!


" I don't get it" are you the world? 

The Warlord, yeah in a war of cunts.

Why dont you do *everyone* a favour and not look at the new posts section every day or how about never, it's like you don't belong here.

Oh and fuck the OP.​


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 18, 2009)

[youtube]dY7OtNfWahw[/youtube]


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Oct 18, 2009)

stupid said:


> I hate rap.
> 
> This is a stoners forum.
> 
> ...


im way the fuck away from u


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Oct 18, 2009)

The Warlord said:


> I agree. I look at the new post section everyday and damnit if there isn't another stupid thread about who is better 50 cent vs. some other dumbass with gold teeth. I just ignore them but they are annoying. A bunch of white suburban kids listening to ignorant music about hoes and gangs and livin the ghetto. WTF? I don't get it.
> 
> I listen to classic country. Don Williams, Dan Seals, Chris Ledoux etc. etc.
> 
> RAP is CRAP!


im from the ghetto and i understand every thing they say and i feel just about everything they rap about. thats how ppl express them self. and u like some bull sh*t music


----------



## The Warlord (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow. 
You people get pissy when someone doesn't like the same chit you do. Damn. I guess the comment about a bunch of white suburban kids listening to music about hoes and gangs and livin the ghetto hit close to home. Whatever floats your boat. The personal attacks were quite enlightening. Shows me how much class you have. 

Warlord out.


----------



## stupid (Oct 18, 2009)

The Warlord said:


> Wow.
> You people get pissy when someone doesn't like the same chit you do. Damn. I guess the comment about a bunch of white suburban kids listening to music about hoes and gangs and livin the ghetto hit close to home. Whatever floats your boat. All the personal attacks were quite enlightening. Shows me how much class you have.
> 
> Warlord out.


 Right . This is a rap haters thread. Not a people who hate people who whte rap haters thread.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 18, 2009)

The Warlord said:


> I agree. I look at the new post section everyday and damnit if there isn't another stupid thread about who is better 50 cent vs. some other dumbass with gold teeth. I just ignore them but they are annoying. A bunch of white suburban kids listening to ignorant music about hoes and gangs and livin the ghetto. WTF? I don't get it.
> 
> I listen to classic country. Don Williams, Dan Seals, Chris Ledoux etc. etc.
> 
> RAP is CRAP!


 you listen to some good music my friend and i have personally met don williams and performed with him but i also listen to rap and like it it to has storys to tell i dont listen to that stanky leg stuff pimp c bun b people who r telling storys and wanting change for the commuity


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 18, 2009)

The Warlord said:


> *I don't get it.*


It like you think your opinion is law and written in stone, your so arrogant it's untrue.


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 18, 2009)

The Warlord said:


> Don Williams, Dan Seals, Chris Ledoux etc. etc.


A list of people that need to eat a dick.


----------



## fried at 420 (Oct 18, 2009)

[youtube]ghiei7cUAY4[/youtube]


----------



## The Warlord (Oct 18, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> A list of people that need to eat a dick.


 
See what I mean. Classy. Very classy.


----------



## The Warlord (Oct 18, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> It like you think your opinion is law and written in stone, your so arrogant it's untrue.


Nah. i'm not arrogant I'm just sick of people who drive around with there windows down blasting cRAP so loud i'm forced to listen to it. YOU like rap? cool. Turn your radio down cause i don't.


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 18, 2009)

stupid said:


> Right . This is a rap haters thread. Not a people who hate people who whte rap haters thread.


Your name is perfect for you. Not really a thread at all is it, more of a hmm joke?No need to get all butthurt over your retard thread.

*This is a rap thread not a people who hate rap thread didn't stop you from chiming in did it mug.*

https://www.rollitup.org/music/76914-rap-13.html


----------



## The Warlord (Oct 18, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> you listen to some good music my friend and i have personally met don williams and performed with him but i also listen to rap and like it it to has storys to tell i dont listen to that stanky leg stuff pimp c bun b people who r telling storys and wanting change for the commuity


Thanks 

I don't hate it all. Theres like 1% of it thats ok.


----------



## That 5hit (Oct 18, 2009)

he hate rap because it remindes him that blacks or the future


----------



## vtguy429 (Oct 18, 2009)

Warlord, I would love to hear a rebuttal to my post as I don't feel I said anything "insulting" or " 'un'classy" to you. Unless your a total softie.


----------



## The Warlord (Oct 18, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> [youtube]ghiei7cUAY4[/youtube]


Hey buddy. Are you up and around from your accident yet or are you still laid up?


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 18, 2009)

The Warlord said:


> Thanks
> 
> I don't hate it all. Theres like 1% of it thats ok.


Look everyone god has made an 11th comandment.


----------



## The Warlord (Oct 18, 2009)

vtguy429 said:


> Warlord, I would love to hear a rebuttal to my post as I don't feel I said anything "insulting" or " 'un'classy" to you. Unless your a total softie.


I was mostly talking about a couple of the others in the thread as to being unclassy. I can certainly handle being told i have my head up my ass.

As to a rebutal, i'm all for black people listening to and even singing country music. Charlie Pride is a black fellow who's music I love. Darius Rucker has now gone country and is doing a pretty good job of it. The problem i have with rap is it's mostly about violence, gang life, killing people etc. That and the fact that everyone listens to it SO loud in their cars that aparently everyone else has to listen to it too. Rap about something positive and turn it down a notch and maybe i'll start to listen.


----------



## The Warlord (Oct 18, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> Look everyone god has made an 11th comandment.


your the one with your head up your ass dude


----------



## That 5hit (Oct 18, 2009)

look hate is a strong word 
and starting a thread for it is an even stronger action
now i dont like all froms of music, like the other posters said, only like 1% of other music i like
but i not going to say it keep me up at night wondering why my sister listen to pop or why my father likes Jazz
or why the only music my mother listins to is gospel even she dont like rap, but would never say she hate it, 
now with that said i dont like rock and when it come on the raido or on tv i change the station i turn it ,,,, but not 100% of the time there's some rock song the moves me get me all ready to do some shit- dont really no what the names of the songs are or even who the artist are but i dig there stories, i just like some song and i dont even know if they are the cool song to like, you have to uderstand as a person who likes rap there are some rap songs youll never see in my mp3 player like alot of the teen rap shit - i listen to a lot of hard core rapper


----------



## nikk (Oct 18, 2009)

thank god the folks that hate rap are englishmen,scottish dudes,and irish dudes....but guess what,the music wasnt made for YOU and YOUR kind to like let alone judge...and by you,i mean racist hicks,that still think they were in 1741


and if youre not an AMERICAN you have no right to judge american music,and that goes to all who have a hatred of all things african american


----------



## nikk (Oct 18, 2009)

youre a fucking racist and you know it....but guess what...your daughter isnt and youre grand daughter wont be(if you get my drift)


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 18, 2009)

The Warlord said:


> Thanks
> 
> I don't hate it all. Theres like 1% of it thats ok.


 thanks bro and i do love me some horse trailer on a cadilac 10-4 buddie come on back yeah were talkin to the cowboy in the coupe da ville lol i had the pleasure of going to a chris ledoux concert right before he died in amirillo texas at a pbr it was pretty cool it really sucked when he passed


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 18, 2009)

nikk said:


> youre a fucking racist and you know it....but guess what...your daughter isnt and youre grand daughter wont be(if you get my drift)


 hey now hey lets not get out of hand with this man, i noticed your gangsta, i'm pretty gansta myself


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 18, 2009)

The Warlord said:


> I was mostly talking about a couple of the others in the thread as to being unclassy. I can certainly handle being told i have my head up my ass.
> 
> As to a rebutal, i'm all for black people listening to and even singing country music. Charlie Pride is a black fellow who's music I love. Darius Rucker has now gone country and is doing a pretty good job of it. The problem i have with rap is it's mostly about violence, gang life, killing people etc. That and the fact that everyone listens to it SO loud in their cars that aparently everyone else has to listen to it too. Rap about something positive and turn it down a notch and maybe i'll start to listen.


 prime example of him not being racist man charlie pride was black and a damn good singer as well as dairius rucker


----------



## nikk (Oct 18, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> hey now hey lets not get out of hand with this man, i noticed your gangsta, i'm pretty gansta myself


what you mean by that my dude?...clarify yourself


----------



## nikk (Oct 18, 2009)

in not saying him,im saying dudes that obviously live in scotland ,dubland,england and all that other shit...rap aint made for them


----------



## The Warlord (Oct 18, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> thanks bro and i do love me some horse trailer on a cadilac 10-4 buddie come on back yeah were talkin to the cowboy in the coupe da ville lol i had the pleasure of going to a chris ledoux concert right before he died in amirillo texas at a pbr it was pretty cool it really sucked when he passed


That particular songs a favorite. My brother used to pick his guitar and sing it at night around the fire. He, like Chris has passed on from a similar problem. Hepatitis related cancer in my bros case. Thanks for mentioning it. brought back fond memories for me.


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 18, 2009)

nikk said:


> and if youre not an AMERICAN you have no right to judge american music,and that goes to all who have a hatred of all things african american


Fuck that, I judge hip hop U.S. or otherwise and have every right to.


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 18, 2009)

nikk said:


> in not saying him,im saying dudes that obviously live in scotland ,dubland,england and all that other shit...rap aint made for them


Who is rap made for then?

Like you know a fucking thing about rap.


----------



## nikk (Oct 18, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> Who is rap made for then?
> 
> Like you know a fucking thing about rap.


ay my dude,im from BROOKLYN where the BEST RAPPERS WHO EVER GRACED THE MIC came from,i live that fuckin life my dude....who the fuck are YOU and WHERE YOU FROM?

i bet you the type that act touch where you live at huh?
all ghetto pants saggin like,walkin wit a bop huh?
i bet you rock mad baseball caps and shit huh?

DUDE HERE'S A REALITY CHECK HOMIE...YOU WANNA BE ME

so go ahead listen to DMX and FITTY,KEEP SAGGIN THEM JEANS....JUST KNOW,YOU WASNT EVEN ON THEY STRATOSPHERE
WHEN THEY WROTE THEM RHYMES


----------



## The Warlord (Oct 18, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> Who is rap made for then?
> 
> Like you know a fucking thing about rap.


And now your attacking the people on your side of the argument...????.....hmmmmm......


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 18, 2009)

nikk said:


> what you mean by that my dude?...clarify yourself


 what i ment homeboy was lets not get to calling names he isnt being racist man thats all did i offend you


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 18, 2009)

The Warlord said:


> That particular songs a favorite. My brother used to pick his guitar and sing it at night around the fire. He, like Chris has passed on from a similar problem. Hepatitis related cancer in my bros case. Thanks for mentioning it. brought back fond memories for me.


 no problem man my mother died last year from hepatitis c and copd i ride bulls and listen to chris quite abit


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 18, 2009)

what a mess this thread is.
go to my post but leave your bullshit elsewhere please.

LUDACRIS.


----------



## vtguy429 (Oct 18, 2009)

Warlord, you sure did catch some shit for your post haha, I just like to argue a little, never had any idea such an onslaught of immature bullshit would follow.. Its sad, the stereotypical rap listeners arguement consists of "Fuck you, douche, cunt bitch, your racist!! blabity stupid blabity stupid" and really just makes rap seem that much dumber... I like some rap about the more materialistic bullshit but not as much because I can relate to being in the hood (grew up in the suburbs) but more the beats and unique rhyme schemes, not like I think they are preaching gospel, go shoot your opposition and pimp da hoes and rob niggas but I enjoy the rhythm and the vibe from it although I understand some of the lyrics might seem repetetive, explicit, violent and quite ignorant to the common person. I indulge in pretty much all mainstraim genres of music, but prefer techno, trance, rap and southern/classic rock but can't question anyones preference as they are just that, your *PERSONAL* preference, regardless of lyrical context. And Nikk, the "where you from, I'm from here" arguement, its totally overused considering the only thing it proves is where your from.. As if where your from was even your goddamn choice.. Where your from and what your about have nothing to do with each other, and you prove that cause your from Brooklyn but all your about is babbling bullshit on RIU about 50 cent, the stratosphere and how to be you homie.. Haha ay my dude, you keep livin that fuckin life my dude!


----------



## The Warlord (Oct 18, 2009)

vtguy429 said:


> Warlord, you sure did catch some shit for your post haha, I just like to argue a little, never had any idea such an onslaught of immature bullshit would follow.. Its sad, the stereotypical rap listeners arguement consists of "Fuck you, douche, cunt bitch, your racist!! blabity stupid blabity stupid" and really just makes rap seem that much dumber... I like some rap about the more materialistic bullshit but not as much because I can relate to being in the hood (grew up in the suburbs) but more the beats and unique rhyme schemes, not like I think they are preaching gospel, go shoot your opposition and pimp da hoes and rob niggas but I enjoy the rhythm and the vibe from it although I understand some of the lyrics might seem repetetive, explicit, violent and quite ignorant to the common person. I indulge in pretty much all mainstraim genres of music, but prefer techno, trance, rap and southern/classic rock but can't question anyones preference as they are just that, your *PERSONAL* preference, regardless of lyrical context. And Nikk, the "where you from, I'm from here" arguement, its totally overused considering the only thing it proves is where your from.. As if where your from was even your goddamn choice.. Where your from and what your about have nothing to do with each other, and you prove that cause your from Brooklyn but all your about is babbling bullshit on RIU about 50 cent, the stratosphere and how to be you homie.. Haha ay my dude, you keep livin that fuckin life my dude!


No worries man. i gots a thick skin. Heres some Rep for ya for being one of the few sane people in a crazy thread.


----------



## stupid (Oct 18, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> Your name is perfect for you. Not really a thread at all is it, more of a hmm joke?No need to get all butthurt over your retard thread.
> 
> *This is a rap thread not a people who hate rap thread didn't stop you from chiming in did it mug.*
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/music/76914-rap-13.html


 This thread rules! FU. Why are you getting all bent out of shape beacuse I hate rapists.


----------



## The Warlord (Oct 18, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> what a mess this thread is.
> go to my post but leave your bullshit elsewhere please.
> 
> LUDACRIS.


Lol, yes it is. When i first posted i knew it was gonna get ugly. Im kinda suprised someone didn't come along and close it.


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 18, 2009)

vtguy429 said:


> Warlord, you sure did catch some shit for your post haha, I just like to argue a little, never had any idea such an onslaught of immature bullshit would follow.. Its sad, the stereotypical rap listeners arguement consists of "Fuck you, douche, cunt bitch, your racist!! blabity stupid blabity stupid" and really just makes rap seem that much dumber... I like some rap about the more materialistic bullshit but not as much because I can relate to being in the hood (grew up in the suburbs) but more the beats and unique rhyme schemes, not like I think they are preaching gospel, go shoot your opposition and pimp da hoes and rob niggas but I enjoy the rhythm and the vibe from it although I understand some of the lyrics might seem repetetive, explicit, violent and quite ignorant to the common person. I indulge in pretty much all mainstraim genres of music, but prefer techno, trance, rap and southern/classic rock but can't question anyones preference as they are just that, your *PERSONAL* preference, regardless of lyrical context. And Nikk, the "where you from, I'm from here" arguement, its totally overused considering the only thing it proves is where your from.. As if where your from was even your goddamn choice.. Where your from and what your about have nothing to do with each other, and you prove that cause your from Brooklyn but all your about is babbling bullshit on RIU about 50 cent, the stratosphere and how to be you homie.. Haha ay my dude, you keep livin that fuckin life my dude!


If I could think in that way thats what I would have said and IMHO 50 Cent is not a rapper. +Rep'd


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 18, 2009)

stupid said:


> This thread rules! FU. Why are you getting all bent out of shape beacuse I hate rapists.


Bro don't speak to me.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 18, 2009)

The Warlord said:


> Lol, yes it is. When i first posted i knew it was gonna get ugly. Im kinda suprised someone didn't come along and close it.


it will be closed if you dont start playing nice.

LUDACRIS.


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm out of this thread.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 18, 2009)

*stop it now please !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.*

*luda.*


----------



## stupid (Oct 18, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> it will be closed if you dont start playing nice.
> 
> LUDACRIS.


 
Please don't close this thread. It's very important to me.

Thank you: 

Stupid


----------



## stupid (Oct 18, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> I'm out of this thread.


hahahahahahahhahahahahahah...............................................................................................................................................................................................hahahhahahahahaa


Im sorry dude

Please come back


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 18, 2009)

stupid said:


> Please don't close this thread. It's very important to me.
> 
> Thank you:
> 
> Stupid


*i told you to start playing nice.*



stupid said:


> hahahahahahahhahahahahahah...............................................................................................................................................................................................hahahhahahahahaa
> 
> 
> Im sorry dude
> ...


*and thats not funny and suggest you apologize to the O.P.*

*LUDACRIS.*


----------



## stupid (Oct 18, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> *i told you to start playing nice.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Im sorry OP


I was mad when I started this thread

And I Apologize


----------



## stupid (Oct 18, 2009)

Here is some music to calm us down.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ScT8BdTnO0


----------



## moash (Oct 18, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> *i told you to start playing nice.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol
at it again.....
who the fuck do u think u r????


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 18, 2009)

moash said:


> lol
> at it again.....
> who the fuck do u think u r????


eeeeeeeeemmmmmmmmmmmm LUDACRIS.
(are you looking for a ban as well ??)


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 18, 2009)

moash said:


> go ahead....oh wait
> u CANT
> u think ur somebody ur not
> schmuck


what are you saying.
in english please.


----------



## vtguy429 (Oct 18, 2009)

Ludacris, I am a little confused as to what all is going on here but I believe you told the OP to apologize to himself...And I too am curious as to why you keep waiving around the threat of a ban, are you a mod or something?


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 18, 2009)

vtguy429 said:


> Ludacris, I am a little confused as to what all is going on here but I believe you told the OP to apologize to himself...And I too am curious as to why you keep waiving around the threat of a ban, are you a mod or something?


i told the O.P to apologize to "straight up G".
(i may have worded it wrong to busy to go back and check).
"straight up G" *the user being abused*.


----------



## moash (Oct 18, 2009)

vtguy429 said:


> Ludacris, I am a little confused as to what all is going on here but I believe you told the OP to apologize to himself...And I too am curious as to why you keep waiving around the threat of a ban, are you a mod or something?


 he likes to think he is


----------



## moash (Oct 18, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> what are you saying.
> in english please.


and here u go with the oblivious act


----------



## vtguy429 (Oct 18, 2009)

Word, thanks for clearin that up.. And the waiving around the ban threat, what is that all about?


----------



## moash (Oct 18, 2009)

vtguy429 said:


> Word, thanks for clearin that up.. And the waiving around the ban threat, what is that all about?


 exactly what it sounds like...bsits old


----------



## stupid (Oct 18, 2009)

moash said:


> exactly what it sounds like...bsits old


 Ya he has been going to all my threads and threatining to ban me all day.

Seems like a swell dude


----------



## vtguy429 (Oct 18, 2009)

Stupid with all due respect, if there is any haha, you have made some retarded ass posts lately but I don't agree with the desire to self empower by expressing authority especially authority that exists nowhere but in your head. Glad to see your a good sport about all of the recent criticism you've received recently stupid.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 18, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/support/223679-rollitup-live-chat-rules-guidelines.html
https://www.rollitup.org/support/47767-attention-users-will-not-tolerated.html
https://www.rollitup.org/support/18362-personal-attacks-will-not-tolerated.html


----------



## stupid (Oct 18, 2009)

NoSeedsPlease said:


> if you cant appreciate 2pac then die


 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otuCPqrGd0Q


Rock will prevail


----------



## vtguy429 (Oct 18, 2009)

Ludacris, the name fits you well. You my friend remind of the government. No personal attack intended if you somehow find that offensive...


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 18, 2009)

lol wait now luda thinks he can ban ppl.. wow i need to start smokin again.. he himself just got banned not too long ago..lol i have heard it all now


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 18, 2009)

vtguy429 said:


> Ludacris, the name fits you well. You my friend remind of the government. No personal attack intended if you somehow find that offensive...


 
that may be possible.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 18, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> lol wait now luda thinks he can ban ppl.. wow i need to start smokin again.. he himself just got banned not too long ago..lol i have heard it all now


 
no you have not


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 18, 2009)

no pretty sure i have now..lol delusions of grandeur..i need a beer


----------



## vtguy429 (Oct 18, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> that may be possible.


What may be possible?


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 18, 2009)

anything i guess.. lol who knows bro


----------



## 2much (Oct 18, 2009)

i see rap as a crude form of music, i admit that ive heard some rap that i like but ive noticed that like all genres it stated out crude but over the years the artists get better and the music gets better, think about it, blues began with slaves beatin to the rythem of chain gangs. thing is....its music and if you choose to hate you miss out on that flavor, so try to keep an open mind


----------



## moash (Oct 18, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/support/223679-rollitup-live-chat-rules-guidelines.html
> https://www.rollitup.org/support/47767-attention-users-will-not-tolerated.html
> https://www.rollitup.org/support/18362-personal-attacks-will-not-tolerated.html


 well.....
lets see u enforce some rules king mod


----------



## k-town (Oct 18, 2009)

stupid said:


> I hate rap.
> 
> This is a stoners forum.
> 
> ...


Why the hell would you make a thread to say you hate rap......LAME bro!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 18, 2009)

diffrent strokes for diffrent folks..... most white kids from the burbs dont like rap. cuzz it dont relate to you living in ur "gated communites" its cool i cant understand that new age rock or death garbadge!!!!! i fucking hate that noise. and to be real with you i hate most commercial rap. i cant stand lil wayne studieo gangsta ass!!! i aint buying it kid ur no goon. i only listen to real ass thug shit.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 18, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> diffrent strokes for diffrent folks..... most white kids from the burbs dont like rap. cuzz it dont relate to you living in ur "gated communites" its cool i cant understand that new age rock or death garbadge!!!!! i fucking hate that noise. and to be real with you i hate most commercial rap. i cant stand lil wayne studieo gangsta ass!!! i aint buying it kid ur no goon. i only listen to real ass thug shit.


 amen chi i cant stand it when the radio plays that stanky leg shit or some of that other shit its just the cours the whole 16 bars its dumb you ever lisiten to wu tang odp pimp c well ugk texas rap?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 18, 2009)

i fuck with chicago and midwest rap. real ass thugs. twista, speedknot mobstaz, snypaz, triple darkness, phycho drama. traxter, e dub, e.c. illa, crucial conflict, and the dayton family from flint michigan.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 18, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> i fuck with chicago and midwest rap. real ass thugs. twista, speedknot mobstaz, snypaz, triple darkness, phycho drama. traxter, e dub, e.c. illa, crucial conflict, and the dayton family from flint michigan.


 
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

nice.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 18, 2009)

i forgot to add d.a. smarts, and a few others


----------



## GrowTech (Oct 18, 2009)

That 5hit said:


> he hate rap because it remindes him that blacks or the future


 funniest thing I've heard in my entire life.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 19, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> funniest thing I've heard in my entire life.


 
i just wanna say that g.t. is not racist. he hates everyone equally!!! lmao


----------



## GrowTech (Oct 19, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> i just wanna say that g.t. is not racist. he hates everyone equally!!! lmao


it's just ridiculous thing to assume that any group of human beings is "the future" -- until everyone understands that they are no better than each other, everyone will be a piece of shit.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 19, 2009)

and im the biggest peace of shit of all lmao


----------



## Ganjatopolis (Oct 19, 2009)

Why would anyone create a hate thread? This is pointless.


----------



## k-town (Oct 19, 2009)

Ganjatopolis said:


> Why would anyone create a hate thread? This is pointless.


I know, it's pretty sad to say the least


----------



## Ganjatopolis (Oct 19, 2009)

Lets someone start a Rap Lover's thread, and I just won't go to it.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 19, 2009)

i fucking hate country music!!!!!!!!!! and death metal. and politicians, and prosecuters!!!!!!


----------



## k-town (Oct 19, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> i fucking hate country music!!!!!!!!!! and death metal. and politicians, and prosecuters!!!!!!


Me too but I ain't gonna start a thread bout it. LOL!


----------



## fukdapolice (Oct 19, 2009)

shock threads are great.


----------



## That 5hit (Oct 19, 2009)

like your name, or mine, or a lot of others


----------



## That 5hit (Oct 19, 2009)

i dont like the stanky leg type of shit either ,but i wouldn't say hip hop is dead
its funny how it died when it left the north east, music like what ever pop music is at the time has always a songs the depicted a dance, a song or to the was all about how to do the dance, this is music even songs like stanky leg has its place, i dont like it but when im at a club or at a party and that shit comes on i find myself moving chitown im from the chi too and i grow up on house music , i hate going to juke party's but i go , every type of music has its place. it depends on what zone im in (mind state)- i hate to here rapper ruin a song by talking about all the shit they gat like who give a fuck, but i guess that has a place also- i dont agree with im inlove with a stripper- but the melody was killer, the truth is music set your mood , like drugs, there uppers and downers, theres song thatly make you forget about every sexy as chik at the club and just want to puch out the next bitch ass fucker the passes, and theres song thatly make you fuck your best friends wife


----------



## stupid (Oct 19, 2009)

That 5hit said:


> he hate rap because it remindes him that blacks or the future


Ya I just hate rap. It's not music to me.

I love how race is allways brought into everything. I'm sick of hearing it. Blow me. You poor thing. Wa wa wa wa


----------



## stupid (Oct 19, 2009)

k-town said:


> Me too but I ain't gonna start a thread bout it. LOL!


 Just for the record I also hate country.


----------



## grow space (Oct 19, 2009)

Fuck 50 Cent...Motherfucking emo-rap....


----------



## grow space (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## stupid (Oct 19, 2009)

Rock 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvoeeq-BH4w


----------



## Double0verhead (Oct 19, 2009)

I hate music


----------



## Widow Maker (Oct 19, 2009)

Double0verhead said:


> I hate music


I hate coming home to a full inbox from people complaining about everyone else posting bs attacks and insults. Grow up. Or move along. I see about 6 post deleted for breaking the rules in the last 3-4 pages. You know who you are. Thanks Luda for pointing the rules out to everyone. I think most people havent even read the rules. Its ok Im in the mood to notch the ole ban stick.


----------



## cph (Oct 19, 2009)

I thought this was a good place for this.

[youtube]-2RykBWW7k0&NR[/youtube]


----------



## Bon3z (Oct 19, 2009)

To be eclectic is a gift i suppose... 

Anywho, imho, not ALL rap is bad. Just the rap that rips from other artists... creativity (or what their passing off as creativity in that scene ) these days just seems incredibly bleak... or lack luster if you will. I remember the days where you could actually talk about the lyrics of a hip hop or rap song and actually discuss the MEANING behind the music that the artist had made. Now a days its about swag, drugs, fucking, and ripping music and samples off from other artists.. Its all about the next catchy beat, or hook, the next fad if you will... Too gimicky for me. Any way, ive always believed that music is expression of self. And what ever you put out, you get back. So if i hear a rap song and it only has 2 simple verses, i think, wow, this "artist" must have the most boring and simple train of thought. Songs that leave a lasting impression for years are sadly becomming a thing of the past. And i blame that (even though its not my place) on the want and greed for money over the passion for the music and the fans.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## That 5hit (Oct 20, 2009)

not to go off topic but what does EMO means i see it everywhere


----------



## dimension 2350 (Oct 20, 2009)

I like some rap. I don't like the one's that bring up god though. You say your killing people but worship god? That would be fine except they say they rap about there life and that's why I don't like them. 2Pac was a fucking racist! I hate wiggers more than anything.


----------



## dimension 2350 (Oct 20, 2009)

That 5hit said:


> not to go off topic but what does EMO means i see it everywhere


 You know those kids that "cut them selves to bleed the pain out" that's EMO. They suck!


----------



## That 5hit (Oct 20, 2009)

but does the e m o stand for anytthing


----------



## dimension 2350 (Oct 20, 2009)

That 5hit said:


> but does the e m o stand for anytthing


Short for emotional.


----------



## dimension 2350 (Oct 20, 2009)

For the record with the new AIC album out grunge is back to stomp emo's nuts!


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 20, 2009)

dimension 2350 said:


> 2Pac was a fucking racist!


I disagree

I see no changes. Wake up in the morning and I ask myself, 
"Is life worth living? Should I blast myself?"
I'm tired of bein' poor and even worse I'm black. 
My stomach hurts, so I'm lookin' for a purse to snatch.
Cops give a damn about a negro? Pull the trigger, kill a nigga, he's a hero. 
Give the crack to the kids who the hell cares? One less hungry mouth on the welfare. 
First ship 'em dope & let 'em deal the brothers. 
Give 'em guns, step back, and watch 'em kill each other.

*This isn't racist it's true.*


----------



## grow space (Oct 20, 2009)

dimension 2350 said:


> You know those kids that "cut them selves to bleed the pain out" that's EMO. They suck!


Emos are a disease....Ruining music and being damn pussy-boys...


----------



## dimension 2350 (Oct 20, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> I disagree
> 
> I see no changes. Wake up in the morning and I ask myself,
> "Is life worth living? Should I blast myself?"
> ...


How the fuck is it true? Tired of being poor and even worse im black? Get a job and dont use your race as a crutch. Cops give a damn about a negro? Last time I checked most dont care either way. Ship dope? He was referring to the goverment and they dont ship dope into the US. Most whites dont bring it in either. It's brought in by south americans. Who the fuck do you know thats black or white lives in the US and makes coke and heroin? Exactly none. He was a racist and what makes it worse is he would skirt around it instead of being truthful about it.*


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 20, 2009)

"I'm tired of bein' poor and even worse I'm black."

i'd rather be poor than black. lololol

what a racist.


----------



## dimension 2350 (Oct 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> "I'm tired of bein' poor and even worse I'm black."
> 
> i'd rather be poor than black. lololol
> 
> what a racist.


LOL nice pumpkin


----------



## dimension 2350 (Oct 20, 2009)

I would rather be poor and happy then rich and miserable. Look what it did to chyna doll.


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 20, 2009)

2pac was a teacher it was more than "just music" and lets face it Pac didn't really need a "job". In the US there is no shortage of racism. Of course many governments including the US are involved in and condone drug creation and distribution. So thats "how the fuck its true" dunno y you had to speak to me like that you cunt.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 20, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> 2pac was a teacher it was more than "just music" and lets face it Pac didn't really need a "job". In the US there is no shortage of racism. Of course many governments including the US are involved in and condone drug creation and distribution. So thats "how the fuck its true" dunno y you had to speak to me like that you cunt.



nice learnings, ... "My stomach hurts, so I'm lookin' for a purse to snatch." 

digging the name calling as well. you're a good student, apparently. 

pop a cap in his ass.


----------



## dimension 2350 (Oct 20, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> 2pac was a teacher it was more than "just music" and lets face it Pac didn't really need a "job". In the US there is no shortage of racism. Of course many governments including the US are involved in and condone drug creation and distribution. So thats "how the fuck its true" dunno y you had to speak to me like that you cunt.


Listen the dude was a racist. The black panthers were a extremist group. He had ties with them. His teachings? If he was just saying it to make money that's one thing but if he was really trying to tell people to go steal when there hungry thats just stupid. It's called get a job! I was homeless in the 70's when I lost my mom. That was the only relative I had and my friends were all homeless dopefiends or didnt care enough to let somebody in with them. I went to a shelter they gave me clean clothes food and water a shower and when 7AM came I was out looking for a job. I can't even give you a number of how many people in the place actually looked for jobs but it was pretty damn low. I may have been the only one. Point is if you dont wanna be poor or be without money or food at all you have to work for it. Don't go rob someone's purse.

First of all it just proves your a POS! 2nd It has to be a woman your taking it from so it makes you a bigger POS! 3Rd it's just wrong. Someone worked there ass off for that money then your gonna take there purse or anything they got from them? How dare somebody make a living for themselves god forbid. 2Pac says it's OK if your hungry fuck 2Pac and fuck you! You sound like a real POS!


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> nice learnings, ... "My stomach hurts, so I'm lookin' for a purse to snatch."
> 
> digging the name calling as well. you're a good student, apparently.
> 
> pop a cap in his ass.





dimension 2350 said:


> Listen the dude was a racist. The black panthers were a extremist group. He had ties with them. His teachings? If he was just saying it to make money that's one thing but if he was really trying to tell people to go steal when there hungry thats just stupid. It's called get a job! I was homeless in the 70's when I lost my mom. That was the only relative I had and my friends were all homeless dopefiends or didnt care enough to let somebody in with them. I went to a shelter they gave me clean clothes food and water a shower and when 7AM came I was out looking for a job. I can't even give you a number of how many people in the place actually looked for jobs but it was pretty damn low. I may have been the only one. Point is if you dont wanna be poor or be without money or food at all you have to work for it. Don't go rob someone's purse.
> 
> First of all it just proves your a POS! 2nd It has to be a woman your taking it from so it makes you a bigger POS! 3Rd it's just wrong. Someone worked there ass off for that money then your gonna take there purse or anything they got from them? How dare somebody make a living for themselves god forbid. 2Pac says it's OK if your hungry fuck 2Pac and fuck you! You sound like a real POS!


Fine.
______________


----------



## dimension 2350 (Oct 20, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> Fine.
> ______________


So you admit your wrong?*


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 20, 2009)

dimension 2350 said:


> How the fuck is it true? Tired of being poor and even worse im black? Get a job and dont use your race as a crutch. Cops give a damn about a negro? Last time I checked most dont care either way. Ship dope? He was referring to the goverment and they dont ship dope into the US. Most whites dont bring it in either. It's brought in by south americans. Who the fuck do you know thats black or white lives in the US and makes coke and heroin? Exactly none. He was a racist and what makes it worse is he would skirt around it instead of being truthful about it.*


actually i believe he refrencing the fact that the gov introduced crack into the ghettos as a population control device.


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 20, 2009)

dimension 2350 said:


> So you admit your wrong?*


I'm admitting I have my own opinion, I'm out of this thread I don't wanna get banned like LUDA did.


----------



## dimension 2350 (Oct 20, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> actually i believe he refrencing the fact that the gov introduced crack into the ghettos as a population control device.


That's odd considering Ricky Ross (freeway rick) admited to making it. He was getting the coke from Fuerza Democratica Nicaraguense (FDN) who in turn took the money for the coke to fund the contra army. Why would someone admit to something serious if they didn't do it? They already had enough on him to put him away for a long time so it didn't matter I guess. But why add time to your charges if you didn't do it?


----------



## dimension 2350 (Oct 20, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> I'm admitting I have my own opinion, I'm out of this thread I don't wanna get banned like LUDA did.


LUDA? You should be sticking up for him and fighting for his admittance back on the site. You guys are thick as thieves aren't ya?


----------



## dimension 2350 (Oct 20, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> actually i believe he refrencing the fact that the gov introduced crack into the ghettos as a population control device.


If they wanted to control the neighborhoods they could of done it better with heroin which they knew back then was more addictive.


----------



## dimension 2350 (Oct 20, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> rick ross did not introduce crack forty years ago .. everyone has the right to their opinion but do a lil research first bro crack is older then the cop rick ross.. studio gangsters arent real...


 I'm not talking about the rapper. Look up freeway rick. You tell me to do research and you just made an ass of yourself.


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 20, 2009)

http://www.crispinsartwell.com/crack.htm


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 20, 2009)

so many "thugs" claim they made crack bro.. its well documented that the cia is responsible for it.. im not tryin to argue wit u just sayin


----------



## dimension 2350 (Oct 20, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> so many "thugs" claim they made crack bro.. its well documented that the cia is responsible for it.. im not tryin to argue wit u just sayin


 They aided in coke not crack.


----------



## dimension 2350 (Oct 20, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> so many "thugs" claim they made crack bro.. its well documented that the cia is responsible for it.. im not tryin to argue wit u just sayin


Let's be honest here. If you could get away with millions of dollars being handed to you almost every day anybody would do it. I don't see your logic. Coke was a white man's drug. So why would they target blacks with cooked coke? Either way it's not an excuse to not get a job or bitch about your race.


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 20, 2009)

im not sayin it is an excuse .. just said what the actual lyric pac said was in reference too.. by the way im white not black and dont like the current state of rap.. i do however like hiphop as a culture


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 20, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> I'm admitting I have my own opinion, I'm out of this thread I don't wanna get banned like LUDA did.


 luda gets banned because he is a dbag... this is his second time in a month.. and i bet anyone that just like last time when luda was banned we will see the fdd stalker reemerge until ludas ban is lifted


----------



## dimension 2350 (Oct 20, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> luda gets banned because he is a dbag... this is his second time in a month.. and i bet anyone that just like last time when luda was banned we will see the fdd stalker reemerge until ludas ban is lifted


LOL My favorite one was fddsuckscock. LOL


----------



## fried at 420 (Oct 20, 2009)

thats not luda
its robinbanks


----------



## stupid (Oct 20, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> I disagree
> 
> I see no changes. Wake up in the morning and I ask myself,
> "Is life worth living? Should I blast myself?"
> ...


 WOW. Get a job is right.

I did not mean for this thread to be a race war.. Sorry


----------



## KiLLeR RiP 420 (Oct 20, 2009)

I fucking hate rap to a certan point. All the rap on the radio is crap talking about money hoes and drugs and living it up in the getto lol. And yeah i think its funny that some white people listen to that crap. Old rap is alright but todays rap sucks ass its not even really rap. Also you dont see black people listening to rock. Funny mexicans listening to black people music get me cracking.


----------



## cincismoker (Oct 20, 2009)

some of the best rap is stoner rap, check out some bone thugs best stoner rap ever. kmk, 3'6, 2pac hi till i die classic. n i thought stoners were open minded? im a rock man threw n threw, lot of this new rap is some ignurant shit but it isnt all bad give it a chance


----------



## That 5hit (Oct 20, 2009)

yeah bone's first album was dedicated to weed 
and gr8 smokin music - feel good shit 100 x better then "because i gat high"
and let not forget 3,6,mafia and project pat


----------



## dimension 2350 (Oct 20, 2009)

That 5hit said:


> yeah bone's first album was dedicated to weed
> and gr8 smokin music - feel good shit 100 x better then "because i gat high"
> and let not forget 3,6,mafia and project pat


Because I got high is awesome.


----------



## dimension 2350 (Oct 20, 2009)

The biggest problem with rap IMO is they don't care about the lyrics. Everything now is beats and I hate new rap beats. You have to have 1 of 2 to sound good. They both suck now. The 90's was the music scene for rap. The beats and raps at the same time where in sync and sounded great.


----------



## That 5hit (Oct 20, 2009)

lets not start taking apart every line in evey song
those who write music sometimes say some shit the only apply to them that only some can relate to 
a lot of rapper tell storyes that some can understand so do rockers 
blacks and latino and whites and even asian and others like rap
every form of music has a pop style to it 
the guy who started the thread is a 
why you the word hate, you even say you dont like country, but you have yet to start a thread about how you hate that- you my friend hate the one style of music started and dominated by black and latino - you may be a racist and not no it , i


----------



## That 5hit (Oct 20, 2009)

i have a white friend of mine who told me his father did not allow him to play rap in the house because he didnt like it
later in life when we gat older this same friend told me that his father didnt like that he hung around me and then later told him he didnt like blacks at all ( this was no shock to me ) i had even stop going over his house when we were younger and i told my frien that it was because i knew his father was racsit , he said no he wasn't and even tryed to get me to come over his house many time but i didnt ..........
to make a long story short
hate means that you want to see something done away with 
to just not like something is cool you dont mind if it around you just dont like it 
like people 
if i hate you i want you dead
but if i dont like you, your fine for now


----------



## stupid (Oct 20, 2009)

If I'm going to listen to a song about slaping bitches and shooting people, I want it to be bluegrass.


----------



## stupid (Oct 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLQ-m_jfn3A&feature=related


----------



## That 5hit (Oct 20, 2009)

stupid said:


> If I'm going to listen to a song about slaping bitches and shooting people, I want it to be bluegrass.


come on man ,, stop it..
not all rap is like that 

and yes sometimes it is reasons for slaping bitches and shooting people


----------



## Smudge357 (Oct 20, 2009)

They dont play any good music on the radio, you have to go underground to get real rap and hip hop, the difference is like night and day


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 20, 2009)

rap music plays to the lowest denominator of social values... it's not something to emulate.


----------



## That 5hit (Oct 20, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> rap music plays to the lowest denominator of social values... it's not something to emulate.


r u serious 
but not surprised that you said that 
you've said plenty of r......... never mind
you are who you are,,,, Cracker


----------



## dimension 2350 (Oct 20, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> rap music plays to the lowest denominator of social values... it's not something to emulate.


 If you mean being brainwashed and influenced by there music I have something to say about that. If you did not mean that disregard this post.



I'm so sick of hearing that bull shit already. It's always rappers and rockers who catch shit for everything that goes down. What about the drunk hick country singers who beat there wives? Never hear shit about them.*


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 20, 2009)

I stand by the post.... rap is not something to aspire to. It's not uplifting music at all. 
Rap music is a mirror of a destroyed black community...... hopefully it's just a phase and the next generation of black musicians will reach greater heights of musical complexity and spirit.

Rap music is a mirror..... the reflection is not a healthy one.


----------



## jeffchr (Oct 20, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> rap music plays to the lowest denominator of social values... it's not something to emulate.


nope you got it backwards
rap reflects culture 
it's not causative
it's a release
and it should be respected for what it is
even if you don't like it,
like I don't


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 20, 2009)

I said that... rap is a mirror of the black community,..... and its not a healthy reflection.


----------



## Smudge357 (Oct 20, 2009)

Rap music on the radio is about selling crack, guns, women, etc. and here's a newsflash, colour doesnt matter anymore. Poor people get pretty sick of hearing about how much money some other guy has. That kind of shit is hated by the true hip hop community.

Hip Hop is about a struggle for equality and justice, and is an international culture worthy of respect for the social ills it has highlighted.

Some of you guys shouldnt talk about what you dont know.


----------



## stupid (Oct 20, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I said that... rap is a mirror of the black community,..... and its not a healthy reflection.


kiss-ass...............................


----------



## jeffchr (Oct 20, 2009)

Smudge357 said:


> Some of you guys shouldnt talk about what you dont know.


who you talk'n about


----------



## dimension 2350 (Oct 20, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I said that... rap is a mirror of the black community,..... and its not a healthy reflection.


Same can be said for rock and country. Rock usually has hard drugs involved most of the time and some of the greatest rock musicians have died due to drugs. Country singers are usually alcoholics or you can even look at Johny cash(I hate him) he did heroin,booze,beat his family&his family dog.


----------



## stupid (Oct 20, 2009)

Rap literaly makes me want to punch people in the face. It reminds me to check my wallet, and hold my girlfriends hand. I don't know why.


----------



## That 5hit (Oct 20, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I stand by the post.... rap is not something to aspire to. It's not uplifting music at all.
> Rap music is a mirror of a destroyed black community...... hopefully it's just a phase and the next generation of black musicians will reach greater heights of musical complexity and spirit.
> 
> Rap music is a mirror..... the reflection is not a healthy one.


you are right and wrong 



jeffchr said:


> nope you got it backwards
> rap reflects culture
> it's not causative
> it's a release
> ...


 you are right '
but what i hate is how people look at rap as all one style
theres diff. types of rap
everyone is right and wrong about rap


----------



## lymincun (Oct 20, 2009)

Hello everybody!
I am a new member in this forum.I love it so much .
I aslo want to ask you one question.Please tell me your idea.It is so important to me :
How cam I make friend with a pretty girl ?
Thank a lot!
*__________________*
*Financement simulation de credit immobilier de France, Courtier simulation de credit immobilier, Calcul pret et taux credit immobilier
*


----------



## dimension 2350 (Oct 20, 2009)

lymincun said:


> Hello everybody!
> I am a new member in this forum.I love it so much .
> I aslo want to ask you one question.Please tell me your idea.It is so important to me :
> How cam I make friend with a pretty girl ?
> ...


Get out of here you NARC.*


----------



## stupid (Oct 20, 2009)

lymincun said:


> Hello everybody!
> I am a new member in this forum.I love it so much .
> I aslo want to ask you one question.Please tell me your idea.It is so important to me :
> How cam I make friend with a pretty girl ?
> ...


WTF Who the hell is this guy


----------



## dimension 2350 (Oct 20, 2009)

stupid said:


> WTF Who the hell is this guy


I think he's a NARC and I'm not joking. Lock your cupboards people.LOL


----------



## dimension 2350 (Oct 20, 2009)

Nobody directl answer him. He will track your IP!


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 20, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I stand by the post.... rap is not something to aspire to. It's not uplifting music at all.
> Rap music is a mirror of a destroyed black community...... hopefully it's just a phase and the next generation of black musicians will reach greater heights of musical complexity and spirit.
> 
> Rap music is a mirror..... the reflection is not a healthy one.


rap music never destroyed any community and is an inspiration to many young people and up coming artists as a good thing(positive).
i will never stop but only grow bigger it all began in the 70,s (40 years ago) and is now bigger than ever and will never go away as famous rappers are making millions from album sales and there are many new artists with new albums waiting to make it and its never proved to have destroyed anything.
the reflection is shining bright all over the world.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hip_hop_music

CHRIS.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 20, 2009)

I never said rap destroyed communities.... rap is a REFLECTION of the destroyed communities.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 20, 2009)

can i get a whoop whoop


[youtube]IHGDP0Gvs3Q[/youtube]


----------



## stupid (Oct 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> can i get a whoop whoop
> 
> 
> [youtube]IHGDP0Gvs3Q[/youtube]


 Fuck no................. sucka


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 20, 2009)

How uplifting ....


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 20, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I never said rap destroyed communities.... rap is a REFLECTION of the destroyed communities.


i get you now cj and one of the best things to come from the destroyed communities was rap music it was an inspiration to many to change their ways and an inspiration to better things.
rap artists are only singing poetry of past times.

*R* rhythm
*A* and
*P* poetry.

LUDA.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> can i get a whoop whoop
> 
> 
> [youtube]IHGDP0Gvs3Q[/youtube]


 
WHOOP WHOOP .

EXELLENT.

LUDA.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Oct 20, 2009)

Obviously you all havent had the pleasure of lighting up a a blunt while listening to biggies ready to die album


----------



## stupid (Oct 20, 2009)

Eat this rapists


----------



## dimension 2350 (Oct 20, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> i get you now cj and one of the best things to come from the destroyed communities was rap music it was an inspiration to many to change their ways and an inspiration to better things.
> rap artists are only singing poetry of past times.
> 
> *R* retards
> ...


*More like
*
*
*
*R* retards
*A* attempting
*P* poetry.


----------



## stupid (Oct 20, 2009)

stupid said:


> Eat this rapists


Oh I mean this 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dh0izZ9B_Mk&feature=related


----------



## oldgoalie (Oct 20, 2009)

Please listen to the whole thing..it has tupac and 2 quarters + more...couldn't find HQ version (broke asses can't afford it I guess)...anyways if u spend any time in your life hating, it is time wasted that u could be spending with the one's u love.

Peace

sorry for English, but nobody speaks it anymore....lmao

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37yhT_ndLfw


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 20, 2009)

rap used to be all about fun, and partying, and pussy. then one day, ... 



[youtube]BSvD5SM_uI4[/youtube]


----------



## dimension 2350 (Oct 20, 2009)

How do you put the direct video on the post?


----------



## stupid (Oct 20, 2009)

Hahahah Take this you stupid biaches


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfbOHebiBgw


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 20, 2009)

that Ice T song created soooooo much controversy. once the dust settle, the doors flew wide open. for all music. i was in my early 20's then, neck deep in it all.


----------



## dimension 2350 (Oct 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> that Ice T song created soooooo much controversy. once the dust settle, the doors flew wide open. for all music. i was in my early 20's then, neck deep in it all.


How do you put the actual vid on a post?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 20, 2009)

wtf ever happened to the FUN stuff?


[youtube]2c4L4CPfQY8[/youutbe] (fix the second "youtube")

[youtube]2c4L4CPfQY8[/youtube]


----------



## stupid (Oct 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> wtf ever happened to the FUN stuff?
> 
> 
> [youtube]2c4L4CPfQY8[/youutbe] (fix the second "youtube")
> ...


 Right? I don't hate that.

Maybe I just hate hate


----------



## stupid (Oct 20, 2009)

I mean I don't like it, but it dosen't make me want to kill whoever is listening to it


----------



## Johnny Retro (Oct 20, 2009)

stupid said:


> Fuck no................. sucka





stupid said:


> Eat this rapists





stupid said:


> Hahahah Take this you stupid biaches
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfbOHebiBgw





stupid said:


> I mean I don't like it, but it dosen't make me want to kill whoever is listening to it


Do you realize how ridiculous you sound..


----------



## stupid (Oct 20, 2009)

Johnny Retro said:


> Do you realize how ridiculous you sound..


Ya why?


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 20, 2009)

*The Origins of Rap Music*

*by "Matamoros" and Jonah Begone*


Esteemed music historian Dr. Sonny Horton recently completed an extensive research project providing conclusive evidence that the origin of "Rap" music




dates back to the *Civil War*. According to Dr. Horton, it began with the 5th U.S. Colored Troops, a Federal regiment composed of black soldiers. 
While black soldiers proved themselves to be as gallant, brave and aggressive as the white soldiers, integration in the armed services was then in its infancy and the U.S. government initially disregarded these black troops. They were discriminated against in the way of lower pay and poor supplies, and the neglect often extended to include lack of a supply of cartridges (ammunition) for upcoming campaigns. One innovative soldier - Pvt. Otto "Skat *Ice-T*" Chambliss (nicknamed after a favorite regimental beverage) - suggested holding regimental cartridge rolling sessions the night before a major battle. These quickly became popular with the troops, and the wrapping of the paper cartridges was soon accompanied with chants and music meant to stir the patriotism and courage of the soldiers for the coming battle. Of course, the music became known as "Wrap music," and the process of chanting while rolling cartridges was known as "*Wrapping*." 

* An early wrap* (possibly the creation of Pvt. Skat Ice-T himself!) comes down to us from an unpublished source: 

We gonna kill them Rebs - doan want no crap,
We bad, we bad - las' night we wrapped!
(U can't touch this)
Bayonet is what dey get - what the heck? Right in de neck,
Shouting de Battle Cry of Freedom, etc.
(U can't touch this)
* Dr. Horton explains the "U can't touch this" line by describing some of the more frenzied (or "wrapped up," as the condition was known) cartridge rollers punctuating stanzas of wrap songs by igniting some of the black powder and causing exciting, pyrotechnic flashes. Their white officers, concerned about safety, would yank the powder away from the more excitable wrappers and yell "Don't touch this!" *
Dr. Horton served as a musical consultant for the recent film "Glory," and was involved in the planning of the song footage the evening before the ill-fated Union assault on Battery Wagner. Though Dr. Horton strongly urged the producers to accurately represent true camp life by showing the soldiers singing wrap music, the producers felt that Gospel songs would be more appropriate and appealing to the movie-going public.


----------



## dimension 2350 (Oct 20, 2009)

[YouTube:4uYkqWuE8cI]


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 20, 2009)

[youtube]zUOnX_534RE&hl[/youtube]

I pulled that from ur gibberish ..


----------



## dimension 2350 (Oct 20, 2009)

Underground rapper from the 90's.


[youtube]4uYkqWuE8cI&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## dimension 2350 (Oct 20, 2009)

It's not working


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 20, 2009)

Maybe you should watch the video...


----------



## dimension 2350 (Oct 20, 2009)

[youtube]AdxlYmx46M0[/youtube]


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 20, 2009)

Yay!!!


----------



## dimension 2350 (Oct 20, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Yay!!!


That method on the video was not working for some reason when I tried it. I just [youtubewgatever comes after =sign[/youtube] and it worked


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 20, 2009)

Yah.... I figured as much. i didn't watch the vid since I ...well already know how..

It can be frustrating....


----------



## potsmokinbasturd (Oct 20, 2009)

Rap is CRAP> Its bad poetry with a drum beat. All they do is see who can cusss the most and make it ryhm with bitch. lmao !!!! Oh ya I forgot, they dont have enough talent to write a real song so they use other peoples songs like The Polices "Every step you take" Boy they murdered that song LMAO !!!


----------



## stupid (Oct 20, 2009)

the most amazing prerormance ever

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtZ5WyxjYNc


----------



## IRONMAN420 (Oct 21, 2009)

STUPID... ure just a hater

btw.... air supply sux


----------



## stupid (Oct 21, 2009)

IRONMAN420 said:


> STUPID... ure just a hater
> 
> btw.... air supply sux


 Hahahahahahahahha You watched that. At least I don't hate people. The air supply thing was a joke.


----------



## nikk (Oct 22, 2009)

yall muhfukkaz lame,everybody who hates rap is lame,everybody who hates rock is a lame,everybody who hates country is a lame..............everybody who hates is a lame



nikkz


----------



## nikk (Oct 22, 2009)

oh and stupid,the only reason you should check you wallet and grab your bitch's hand its because that bitch takin your money and spending it on me,she gonna hook up my system so when i pick her up from your house you could hear that new blueprint 3 from a block away


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 22, 2009)

just to point out nikk.. your hatin on him for hating on rap so doesnt that make u lame..( based upon your statement )


----------



## stupid (Oct 22, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> just to point out nikk.. your hatin on him for hating on rap so doesnt that make u lame..( based upon your statement )


 hahahahahahaha Ya dude.


----------



## Twiz420 (Oct 22, 2009)

Wat is up with all this hatin, Cant we all just  in  ??? I think music is just music and there are so many different forms of it because everyone expresses themselves differently. So if you don't like a specific type of music don't listen to it, and if you think other people shouldn't be able to post about something they love such as rap then maybe your missing the point of a forum. Anywayz thats just my 2 cents on the matter, and remember mama always said "If you don't have anything nice to say, then don't say anything at all".


----------



## cbtwohundread (Oct 22, 2009)

hate is sumthing i dont got.,.,raps co0l never hurt anyone.,.,.people hurt people .,.,rather listen to real badman music if ima listen to guntalk http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6oXj7pdL40


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 22, 2009)

Twiz420 said:


> Wat is up with all this hatin, Cant we all just  in  ??? I think music is just music and there are so many different forms of it because everyone expresses themselves differently. So if you don't like a specific type of music don't listen to it, and if you think other people shouldn't be able to post about something they love such as rap then maybe your missing the point of a forum. Anywayz thats just my 2 cents on the matter, and remember mama always said "If you don't have anything nice to say, then don't say anything at all".





cbtwohundread said:


> hate is sumthing i dont got.,.,raps co0l never hurt anyone.,.,.people hurt people .,.,rather listen to real badman music if ima listen to guntalk http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6oXj7pdL40


*thank you both if you like rap then please contribute to my post.*
*this post is just an argument everyone wants to join in on it but its just pointless and going nowhere(cant believe its getting just as much attention and replys as a real music post of many on here?).*
*THANK YOU AND LETS KEEP THE PEACE.*
*LUDACRIS.*


----------



## greenlanter (Oct 22, 2009)

how dare u tupac was a triple threat to holiwood , the nigg could rap , sing act and wasnt a total idiot he was just to tought out for his own good . and yeah loose chenge isnt rap , like gay z aint really who he always claims to be . this big cock sucking lips raps about how the new auto sing shit sucks and rap suck , but he is to blaim 4 , riana , kane dick and many more he promoted and sang with , mad gay and fake . mobb deep sold their soul to a gay label and big pun died . big L was taken from us and eminem lost his mind and talent be4 8th mile and i miss the ilmatic nigger ... the lost boys got lost and mr cheecks is gone . fagget boy sucks ballz , i dont like rap to the point that i would go to any rap show , and there aint no black beatles or johnny cash but the rza , aka bobby digital could also tell a good damn story. i miss tupac and i miss the wu , but i got way much love for guns and roses , pink floyd , Queen, greafull death , ect... damn i got to go the fucking yanks just tiede.. fuck shit looser regets ... i wish mikel jackson was a rapper , so he woulda die shot before he rapped any kids , that fucking monday i hate the fucker . i hope he got turn into spinacht , so kids would stay away from him... i hate techno too .


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 22, 2009)

greenlanter said:


> how dare u tupac was a triple threat to holiwood , the nigg could rap , sing act and wasnt a total idiot he was just to tought out for his own good . and yeah loose chenge isnt rap , like gay z aint really who he always claims to be . this big cock sucking lips raps about how the new auto sing shit sucks and rap suck , but he is to blaim 4 , riana , kane dick and many more he promoted and sang with , mad gay and fake . mobb deep sold their soul to a gay label and big pun died . big L was taken from us and eminem lost his mind and talent be4 8th mile and i miss the ilmatic nigger ... the lost boys got lost and mr cheecks is gone . fagget boy sucks ballz , i dont like rap to the point that i would go to any rap show , and there aint no black beatles or johnny cash but the rza , aka bobby digital could also tell a good damn story. i miss tupac and i miss the wu , but i got way much love for guns and roses , pink floyd , Queen, greafull death , ect... damn i got to go the fucking yanks just tiede.. fuck shit looser regets ... i wish mikel jackson was a rapper , so he woulda die shot before he rapped any kids , that fucking monday i hate the fucker . i hope he got turn into spinacht , so kids would stay away from him... i hate techno too .


ooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh REALLY 

(so who is making all the money then ???)


----------



## stupid (Oct 22, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> *thank you both if you like rap then please contribute to my post.*
> *this post is just an argument everyone wants to join in on it but its just pointless and going nowhere(cant believe its getting just as much attention and replys as a real music post of many on here?).*
> *THANK YOU AND LETS KEEP THE PEACE.*
> *LUDACRIS.*


 Ludacris,
If you have nothing bad to say about rap.

PLEASE LEAVE THE THREAD


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 22, 2009)

stupid said:


> Ludacris,
> If you have nothing bad to say about rap.
> 
> PLEASE LEAVE THE THREAD


this is a pointless thread causing arguments so take your hate elsewhere "stupid".

LUDA.
(you are just making a fool of yourself).


----------



## stupid (Oct 22, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> this is a pointless thread causing arguments so take your hate elsewhere "stupid".
> 
> LUDA.
> (you are just making a fool of yourself).


 It's just funny cause you said it to me on your thread. 

Why get so bent out of shape just because someone outwardly dislikes the "music" you listen to.

Some people hate country
Some people hate rock

I hate fu*king rap


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 22, 2009)

stupid said:


> It's just funny cause you said it to me on your thread.
> 
> Why get so bent out of shape just because someone outwardly dislikes the "music" you listen to.
> 
> ...


i dont get bent out of shape as i said i love music from A-Z but you are the only funny one here and as i said you are just making a fool out of yourself and thats whats really funny about it.
(just because i started a rap post you really think thats all i like musically ??).
so why dont you use your brain cell and post something positive instead of trying to make a mess everywhere you go on every thread/post.
its a small community here and everyone knows who is who so just remember that or learn the hard way.
(good luck).
and its quite simple if you dont like rap then why listen to it 
dont make sense to me but hey what would i know 

LUDA.


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 23, 2009)

ps... eminem and tupac aint all their is to rap.. def not the only best .. try you tubin dif artists u may learn somethin..and before u come back wit a huh? or what comment think of somethin new cause really its gettin old.. big daddy kane or any of the originators hold more water then your artists .. thanks see ya when you roll your eyes or try to talk shit on this post.. yeah i just called u out on your only defenses.....


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 23, 2009)

Twiz420 said:


> Wat is up with all this hatin, Cant we all just  in  ??? I think music is just music and there are so many different forms of it because everyone expresses themselves differently. So if you don't like a specific type of music don't listen to it, and if you think other people shouldn't be able to post about something they love such as rap then maybe your missing the point of a forum. Anywayz thats just my 2 cents on the matter, and remember mama always said "If you don't have anything nice to say, then don't say anything at all".


 everyone does have their right tom their own music or artistic expression.. i like rap that has substance alot of it now a days dont... but the way we have the right to like what we may individually we also have the right to not like the same or diff stuff. so really in your own response you only validate stupids message and un validate yours thanks for playin and u win no alternative prize have a nice day and please follow luda and talk shit..


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 23, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> removed





dgk4life said:


> ps... eminem and tupac aint all their is to rap.. def not the only best .. try you tubin dif artists u may learn somethin..and before u come back wit a huh? or what comment think of somethin new cause really its gettin old.. *big daddy kane* or any of the originators hold more water then your artists .. thanks see ya when you roll your eyes or try to talk shit on this post.. yeah i just called u out on your only defenses.....


Dgk4life take it easy bro LUDA is welcome at RIU, I hope thats not LUDA's real name cos that really ain't how to act, I've got no problem with you, BDK is very talented very influential the Juice crew formed in the year I was born [1986] 

[youtube]3r-5cb8FaHk[/youtube]


----------



## Blunts. (Oct 23, 2009)

Biggie >>>>


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 24, 2009)

ugk 4 life pimp c bun b dj screw yungstar slimthug z-ro trae texas is where its at mothafuckers


----------



## stupid (Oct 24, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> ugk 4 life pimp c bun b dj screw yungstar slimthug z-ro trae texas is where its at mothafuckers


 I think you need some commas in there somewhere. I recognised the word pimp.


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 24, 2009)

wasnt this the rap h8rs thread...?


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 24, 2009)

What dyu mean?


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 24, 2009)

its suppose to be a hate thread yet pit came in sayin who his fav rappers are..lol that belongs on ludas thread...


----------



## DaMidnightToker (Oct 24, 2009)

Now pitbudz got taste! lol Love me sum UGK,Three 6 Mafia, Geto Boys( Scarface) ect. Thats where it all is. They can talk about sex, drugs, cars and whores, and that shit is still clean. lol ! of the realest rappers if you will, today is Atmosphere. Fuckin lyrics are sick. If you miss the old days when rap was storys that rhyme check out his shit.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEHTTFOwsDs


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 24, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> its suppose to be a hate thread yet pit came in sayin who his fav rappers are..lol that belongs on ludas thread...


Oh ok me too


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 24, 2009)

DaMidnightToker said:


> Now pitbudz got taste! lol Love me sum UGK,Three 6 Mafia, Geto Boys( Scarface) ect. Thats where it all is. They can talk about sex, drugs, cars and whores, and that shit is still clean. lol ! of the realest rappers if you will, today is Atmosphere. Fuckin lyrics are sick. If you miss the old days when rap was storys that rhyme check out his shit.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEHTTFOwsDs


Post yo shit in the rap thread bro..


----------



## DaMidnightToker (Oct 24, 2009)

Realy? So you guys are just gonna sit around in here all day talkin bout how you can't stand rap??? lol What ever floats your boat I guess. I hate things to. I guess I should go start a thread about things I hate, instead of things I like. Its been said before, you don't like, you don't buy. Even though rap ain't real anymore, I don't see none of you in the recording booth, making a song that ppl can stand to listin to on the radio for more than a week. Just Drive Slow homie...


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 24, 2009)

????????????????????????


----------



## stupid (Oct 24, 2009)

Here are some amazing performances . 
This kind of talent is so rare. 

I've never seen a rap performance that stands up to the great rock bands of history


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5d9fP6ASGo&feature=PlayList&p=B6940D8706B317CC&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=4


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkVqjiBagjQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QP-SIW6iKY&feature=fvw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBQ26RYV91M


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 24, 2009)

stupid said:


> I think you need some commas in there somewhere. I recognised the word pimp.


 yea o well u know what i mean i am stoned fuck commas



dgk4life said:


> wasnt this the rap h8rs thread...?


 yes it was and ive been here since the begining go check 



dgk4life said:


> its suppose to be a hate thread yet pit came in sayin who his fav rappers are..lol that belongs on ludas thread...


 yea someone said who their favs was so i thought id drop mine in there get off your high horse friend


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 24, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> Post yo shit in the rap thread bro..


 yall need to get real and quit bein losers about this thread on the cool i started a what are you listing to thread a long time ago for everything yall just takin this hate thing a little far all music is great


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 24, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> Oh ok me too


 man go read from the begining ive been here for both sides when it got out of hand dont get to trippin about silly stuff here smoke this


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 24, 2009)

stupid said:


> I've never seen a rap performance that stands up to the great rock bands of history


Instead of 4 heres 8

[youtube]ORjG0u_J-VE[/youtube]
[youtube]fuySSfqAxSk[/youtube]
[youtube]HykpDylJkTc[/youtube]
[youtube]owX7ajN3oVA[/youtube]
[youtube]6ihPOTDxMfE[/youtube]
[youtube]IBLrQMHgUA4[/youtube]
[youtube]ZhrpggbhR_g[/youtube]
[youtube]0R-xnaHQhEQ[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 24, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> yall need to get real and quit bein losers about this thread on the cool i started a what are you listing to thread a long time ago for everything yall just takin this hate thing a little far all music is great


"Post your shit in the Rap thread"
-I was telling him to post some rap in the rap thread bro???????????


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 24, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> Instead of 4 heres 8
> 
> [youtube]ORjG0u_J-VE[/youtube]
> [youtube]fuySSfqAxSk[/youtube]
> ...


 good slection man 



Straight up G said:


> "Post your shit in the Rap thread"
> -I was telling him to post some rap in the rap thread bro???????????


 sorry bro i took it the wrong way but it sounded to me like some of yall were gettin hurt cuz of my opionin or the artisits i listed


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 24, 2009)

na not like that at all. i like rap.. not so much the current state of it or how cheap most of it really is now a days.. just sayin there is a i love rap thread started by luda... thats where videos and positive views on rap go.. the op doesnt go over their sayin fuck rap so he should be warded the same respect from ppl comin over here and sayin shit to him ya know....


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 24, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> na not like that at all. i like rap.. not so much the current state of it or how cheap most of it really is now a days.. just sayin there is a i love rap thread started by luda... thats where videos and positive views on rap go.. the op doesnt go over their sayin fuck rap so he should be warded the same respect from ppl comin over here and sayin shit to him ya know....


 yea definatly i hate the new rap these days as i said eariler in the beginning of the thread but someone pm me the link or somethin


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 24, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> na not like that at all. i like rap.. not so much the current state of it or how cheap most of it really is now a days.. just sayin there is a i love rap thread started by luda... thats where videos and positive views on rap go.. the op doesnt go over their sayin fuck rap so he should be warded the same respect from ppl comin over here and sayin shit to him ya know....


Not one of those tracks is current, check the rap thread I like *all *forms and genres of rap conscious, political, gangsta, acid etc. Took me a while to find it but here is the OP doing the exact same thing only much more direct
https://www.rollitup.org/music/76914-rap-13.html

"I like Rap" wat a lame thing to say they are all talented rappers- what you are right and millions are wrong?

What is Rap then Dgk4life?


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 24, 2009)

whoa bro i was not commenting on your post bro so chill.. i was commenting to pitbudz when he thought we were all lame just sittin around talkin shit on rap..lol take a hit bro.. like i said new shit like soulja boy and that fake ass overproduced and studio thug image is whats garbage.. honestly the nineties and 2000 is the last time rap held any water except for a few exceptions here or there... and all the artists u listed r good so chilll.. (except i never heard of esham)


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 24, 2009)

And if you didn't notice the vids I posted were in reply to another statement if you read his question, and since he posted a bunch of comm's I thought I would respond in kind, I wasnt gonna post GMF Pub enemy and shit was I?


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 24, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> whoa bro i was not commenting on your post bro so chill.. i was commenting to pitbudz when he thought we were all lame just sittin around talkin shit on rap..lol take a hit bro.. like i said new shit like soulja boy and that fake ass overproduced and studio thug image is whats garbage.. honestly the nineties and 2000 is the last time rap held any water except for a few exceptions here or there... and all the artists u listed r good so chilll.. (except i never heard of esham)


Oh, Esham is the shit isn't he, the rap thread has really taken off would be nice to see some of your input and see what your into..


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 24, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> honestly the nineties and 2000 is the last time rap held any water except for a few exceptions here or there...


I can't think of any, they just don't seem to care and shouldn't get away with it, they have raped hip-hop.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 24, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> I can't think of any, they just don't seem to care and shouldn't get away with it, they have raped hip-hop.


 that they have man since when did singin your chours all 16 bars become a rap wtf it pisses me off i dont listen tothe radio nowdays they r all fake people rappin about what they have never experienced to make a buck thats y im down with ugk and slim and all them they came from the bottom to the top they been in tha trap


----------



## stupid (Oct 24, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> Instead of 4 heres 8
> 
> [youtube]ORjG0u_J-VE[/youtube]
> [youtube]fuySSfqAxSk[/youtube]
> ...


 
Dude.... Im sorry they just don't hold up

Have you ever been to a real rock show like Metalica or Arosmith?

The energy is uncompairable.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 24, 2009)

stupid said:


> Dude.... Im sorry they just don't hold up
> 
> Have you ever been to a real rock show like Metalica or Arosmith?
> 
> The energy is uncompairable.


 whatever man ive beento both seen lamb of god hatebreed and good rap chows uve got to experience both but then again i come from a very diverse family ive been raised in the hood all my life and im a bullrider i listen to all sorts of music my older brother listens to death metal and rap hank 111 but the energy is everywhere man


----------



## cincismoker (Oct 24, 2009)

stupid said:


> Dude.... Im sorry they just don't hold up
> 
> Have you ever been to a real rock show like Metalica or Arosmith?
> 
> The energy is uncompairable.


 
nothin like a good mosh


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 24, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> I can't think of any, they just don't seem to care and shouldn't get away with it, they have raped hip-hop.


im sure ill take heat for this but in 2000 is when em dropped then fifty their original shit is good since then not so much.. but real talk big daddy kane biggie jay z tupac original young gunz, run dmc etc.... i totally agree that most rap now is built for clubs or radio or pop music .. i like the shit that said somethin and u could feel what the artist thought or felt when they said it.. its almost like these rap artists now a days r just in it for loot and forgot where or why it came about.. shit im white 25 and i roll a navigator and buy out bars and fuck strippers (not cause of rap cause i can) .. should i drop a album bc thats all u see or hear now a days??? and i was checkin out the rap thread till every post was eminem or tupac yeah they had good shit but not everything was .. shit tupacs dear mama is exactly what i went through bein 15 and hustlin.. good music now a days its hey my chain is big and i hit hot chicks... really cause anyone can do that . i would love to see rap get back to why it was created . i love real rap just not the state its in now..


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 25, 2009)

stupid said:


> Dude.... Im sorry they just don't hold up
> 
> Have you ever been to a real *c*ock show like Metalica or Arosmith?
> 
> The energy is uncompairable.


Ya, dont hold up in your opinion not mine, oh and bro its Meta*ll*ica and A*e*rosmith- you must be a real die hard fan..


----------



## stupid (Oct 25, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> Ya, dont hold up in your opinion not mine, oh and bro its Meta*ll*ica and A*e*rosmith- you must be a real die hard fan..


 I can't spell.


----------



## captain chronizzle (Oct 25, 2009)

i cant believe the legs on this thread. in six days it has gotten this far, which is nowhere.


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 25, 2009)

thanx 4 stoppin by theres the door......------------>


----------



## captain chronizzle (Oct 25, 2009)

wow, this thread has a bouncer as well?


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 25, 2009)

no just a traffic controller ...if u dont like the thread why r u here?????


----------



## stupid (Oct 25, 2009)

captain chronizzle said:


> i cant believe the legs on this thread. in six days it has gotten this far, which is nowhere.


 Some of us happen to like this thread. So hip hop the fuck out of here


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 25, 2009)

This is still here?

Yea, I hate rap too. 
I think its just a buncha wanna be thugs trying to rhyme to a beat.


----------



## captain chronizzle (Oct 25, 2009)

i use this thread to gauge my ignorance. right now i am feeling pretty good about myself. it makes me feel like a superior being.


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 25, 2009)

lol sub prime u mean right?


----------



## captain chronizzle (Oct 25, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> lol sub prime u mean right?


i'm on your side. i dont know why you gotta pick a fight with me? i bet there are many things we have in common. i just dont know how a hater thread like this can survive. must be a lot of haters on rui. i mean, i know there are sub-topics, but this is a marijuana forum, lets not get it convoluted. 

also its, above prime.


----------



## stupid (Oct 25, 2009)

captain chronizzle said:


> i'm on your side. i dont know why you gotta pick a fight with me? i bet there are many things we have in common. i just dont know how a hater thread like this can survive. must be a lot of haters on rui. i mean, i know there are sub-topics, but this is a marijuana forum, lets not get it convoluted.
> 
> also its, above prime.


 I belive this post is in the proper area on the forum. 

Rap sucks.


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 25, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> im sure ill take heat for this but in 2000 is when em dropped then fifty their original shit is good since then not so much.. but real talk big daddy kane biggie jay z tupac original young gunz, run dmc etc.... i totally agree that most rap now is built for clubs or radio or pop music .. i like the shit that said somethin and u could feel what the artist thought or felt when they said it.. its almost like these rap artists now a days r just in it for loot and forgot where or why it came about.. shit im white 25 and i roll a navigator and buy out bars and fuck strippers (not cause of rap cause i can) .. should i drop a album bc thats all u see or hear now a days??? and i was checkin out the rap thread till every post was eminem or tupac yeah they had good shit but not everything was .. shit tupacs dear mama is exactly what i went through bein 15 and hustlin.. good music now a days its hey my chain is big and i hit hot chicks... really cause anyone can do that . i would love to see rap get back to why it was created . i love real rap just not the state its in now..


Damb dgk4life heavy shit


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 25, 2009)

stupid said:


> I can't spell.


Ya, I know.


----------



## krustofskie (Oct 27, 2009)

If you don't like rap then you're fools, try this to educate you its real hardcore from the UK, makes your US rappers look like Britney Spears.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xv-2XYOtgCg


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 27, 2009)

thats kinda what were sayin crusty.. new rap is garbage.. read whole thread then suck soulja boys dick.. piss off england we defected for a reason...


----------



## krustofskie (Oct 27, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> thats kinda what were sayin crusty.. new rap is garbage.. read whole thread then suck soulja boys dick.. piss off england we defected for a reason...


You didn't get my sentiment and you didn't follow the link to the vid I left otherwise you would have realised i was being sarcastic, so I will leave all the cock sucking to you, OK.


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 28, 2009)

ok yum yum cock


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 28, 2009)

krustofskie said:


> If you don't like rap then you're fools, try this to educate you its real hardcore from the UK, makes your US rappers look like Britney Spears.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xv-2XYOtgCg


Are you serious?

More like they make US rappers look amazingly talented it's not even hardcore it's "comedic rap" can't you even tell that?- GLC are a total fucking joke, *how dare they even mention Pac, Big or JMJ's names on track,* a total insult to rap and you couldn't educate a retard baby about anything hip-hop.

Next please


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 28, 2009)

krustofskie said:


> You didn't get my sentiment and you didn't follow the link to the vid I left otherwise you would have realised i was being sarcastic, so I will leave all the cock sucking to you, OK.


.Bullshit.


----------



## krustofskie (Oct 28, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> .Bullshit.


Think what you like mate, but if anyone could believe that anybody would consider 'Goldie Looking Chains' as hardcore then you have a serious intelligence problem. I was joking my friend, its called a sense of humor.


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 28, 2009)

yeah u should re-evaluate yours.....


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 28, 2009)

krustofskie said:


> Think what you like mate, but if anyone could believe that anybody would consider 'Goldie Looking Chains' as hardcore then you have a serious intelligence problem. I was joking my friend, its called a sense of humor.


Ha ha, your no friend of mine.


----------



## krustofskie (Oct 28, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> Ha ha, your no friend of mine.


I will mourn the loss, oh wo is me.


----------



## strangerdude562 (Oct 28, 2009)

stupid said:


> I hate rap.
> 
> This is a stoners forum.
> 
> ...


First off this is a growers forum, not stoners. And no not with you, music is a way to help people find themselves, cope with life, relax, get motivated, bang their woman, etc.. Rap isn't just music, it's culture. You wouldn't understand. What kind of music do you prefer?


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 28, 2009)

krustofskie said:


> I will mourn the loss, oh wo is me.


If you really feel that bad you should kill yourself 

[any reply will go unread ]


----------



## krustofskie (Oct 28, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> If you really feel that bad you should kill yourself
> 
> [any reply will go unread ]


Don't worry, I got over it. But then you wont know that, you wont read this. But never the less, all the best to ya.


----------



## captain chronizzle (Oct 28, 2009)

"goldie lookin chains"? people actually pay for, or enjoy that?

i mean, are those guys getting paid for that?


----------



## krustofskie (Oct 28, 2009)

captain chronizzle said:


> "goldie lookin chains"? people actually pay for, or enjoy that?
> 
> i mean, are those guys getting paid for that?


They are a comedy group that have had some chart success, cant say I enjoy it and certainly wouldn't pay for it. They can be funny, they just take the piss, but cant be considered serious music let alone rap.


----------



## captain chronizzle (Oct 29, 2009)

krustofskie said:


> They are a comedy group that have had some chart success, cant say I enjoy it and certainly wouldn't pay for it. They can be funny, they just take the piss, but cant be considered serious music let alone rap.


yeah. kinda like the "im on a boat" guys.


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 29, 2009)

captain chronizzle said:


> yeah. kinda like the "im on a boat" guys.


 yeah but they r actually good lol


----------



## captain chronizzle (Oct 30, 2009)

i'm on a mothafuckin boat.


----------



## cooker06 (Nov 2, 2009)

DubRules said:


> rap is for them by them to keep them under and drag the lower class of us down with them.


You could be no where near farther from that and in fact as a movement underground and as was suppose to be founded (hahaha before white leaders got ahold of the radio.... MLK' stated"only means of communication in the ghetto")
hahha I urge all true listeners and no hate propagandists to go directly to the goggle search bar and type in KRS ONE temple of hip ho and watch a few video's by a real mc that has a degree in philo. hahaha you fella's just dont get to hear anything that isn't trying to sell you anything anymore!! lol you feel me?Its on the radio for a reason!!! 

People make me sick sometimes!
hip hop has no ethnic color or background its truth in its most honest form at its roots. the problem is you fella's haven't quite dug deep enough.

I'll leave you with Afrika Bambaataa's famous words - Peace, Unity, Love and Having Fun.

please try it. 
If you dont like the bull shit rap on the radio help support the real shit not let everyone keep listening to it!!!! help find 

hip hop!


----------



## JimmyPot (Nov 5, 2009)

I won't go as far to say hate but I dislike it.It is the weakest form of music that takes the least amount of talent.Street cred and how many times you been shot has nothing to do with talent.The sad thing is there are a lot of talented black guitar players but their own people would say a beat boxer has more talent then him.I read an interview once where Trent Reznor of nine inch nails said he was working on the natural born killer sound track with Dre.They asked Trent what it was like working with such a huge rap producer.Trent said we have a lot of the same equipment with a lot of switches,knobs and buttons I use them all Dre uses three buttons I wish my world was that simple.I think that says it all.Jimi Hendrix would shit if he seen rap.


----------



## JimmyPot (Nov 5, 2009)

cooker06 said:


> You could be no where near farther from that and in fact as a movement underground and as was suppose to be founded (hahaha before white leaders got ahold of the radio.... MLK' stated"only means of communication in the ghetto")
> hahha I urge all true listeners and no hate propagandists to go directly to the goggle search bar and type in KRS ONE temple of hip ho and watch a few video's by a real mc that has a degree in philo. hahaha you fella's just dont get to hear anything that isn't trying to sell you anything anymore!! lol you feel me?Its on the radio for a reason!!!
> 
> People make me sick sometimes!
> ...


The guy you Quoted is right man,no matter how much you like rap what he said is true.I know who krs1 is and he never pops in my mind when I think of a good black roll model.One thing that is weird about rap is even though rappers are covered in tattoos rap about selling crack,killing and degrading woman most suburban white moms and dads could careless if their kids have posters of 50 cent or Jay Z on their kids walls but Marilyn Manson or some death metal stuff no no that is the devil.As long as you wear a cross around your neck and dress like an nba player your good to go.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 5, 2009)

JimmyPot said:


> I won't go as far to say hate but I dislike it.It is the weakest form of music that takes the least amount of talent.Street cred and how many times you been shot has nothing to do with talent.The sad thing is there are a lot of talented black guitar players but their own people would say a beat boxer has more talent then him.I read an interview once where Trent Reznor of nine inch nails said he was working on the natural born killer sound track with Dre.They asked Trent what it was like working with such a huge rap producer.Trent said we have a lot of the same equipment with a lot of switches,knobs and buttons I use them all Dre uses three buttons I wish my world was that simple.I think that says it all.Jimi Hendrix would shit if he seen rap.


i think you will find the rappers of today have about the most amount of talent when it comes to singing.
thats why they are all rich and famous worldwide.
can you sing and write the storys they tell = NO.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMCS7s8YikA

[youtube]gMCS7s8YikA[/youtube]



LUDA.


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 5, 2009)

JimmyPot said:


> I won't go as far to say hate but I dislike it.It is the weakest form of music that takes the least amount of talent.


I think your thinking of comm pop.

Lets face it maybe you should start by knowing a fucking thing about hip-hop before you say shit, this is not a debate thread that was made for you, post rap links/vids or leave.


----------



## bomb hills (Nov 5, 2009)

Love hip-hop. hate hip-pop


----------



## stupid (Nov 5, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> join here.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/music/253755-post-your-best-rappers-video.html
> 
> LUDA.


 
Ludacris stop advertising on my thread.


----------



## smokinskins (Nov 5, 2009)

luda with your played out shit. im a rap fan but its got to be good shit man or else it sucks bad. thats the way rap is


----------



## JimmyPot (Nov 6, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> I think your thinking of comm pop.
> 
> Lets face it maybe you should start by knowing a fucking thing about hip-hop before you say shit, this is not a debate thread that was made for you, post rap links/vids or leave.


This is for rap haters you like rap so you leave.Read the title before you comment you made yourself look like a hip hop fan.How do you know how much I know about hip hop?I use to be a good basketball player in the day and was the only white guy on the teams.I also cut hair in a black barber shop in the ghetto.All of my clients where black.One of the guys I worked with use to be a host on BET.Mikes Epps Brother was my boss.I like rock but I would win music jeopardy even the rap category.


----------



## cooker06 (Nov 9, 2009)

KRS ONE Talib kweli thats all you haters need to know. Even dead prez
but your haters because you refuse to check talent your one minded radio drive
and too lazy to find real hip hop. most hip hop is shit but when you leave the radio and go underground you leave all gimmicks and shit they sell yall. you actually the fools who buy the shit


----------



## cooker06 (Nov 9, 2009)

lupe fiasco if your looking for style and originality


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 9, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> I think your thinking of comm pop.
> 
> Lets face it maybe you should start by knowing a fucking thing about hip-hop before you say shit, this is not a debate thread that was made for you, post rap links/vids or leave.


 did ya read the first post. this most definitely is not the place to be posting rap video links...


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 9, 2009)

JimmyPot said:


> This is for rap haters you like rap so you leave.Read the title before you comment you made yourself look like a hip hop fan.How do you know how much I know about hip hop?I use to be a good basketball player in the day and was the only white guy on the teams.I also cut hair in a black barber shop in the ghetto.All of my clients where black.One of the guys I worked with use to be a host on BET.Mikes Epps Brother was my boss.I like rock but I would win music jeopardy even the rap category.





SmokeyMcChokey said:


> did ya read the first post. this most definitely is not the place to be posting rap video links...


Hey I am not really bothered about this thread and the accuracy or relevance of the information I am giving, this thread is a joke it was only created to cause hate and drama and should have been closed long ago.

And no, I didn't read the OP ha ha


----------



## w.o.w. oklahoma 4 lyf (Nov 18, 2009)

rap is crap! rap is crap! rap is crap! check 1 2 3! rap is crap! ford taurus! rims! 22s! rap is crap! do work son! rap is crap! bling bling 1 2! rap is crap!


hot dammmn im on FIRE! some1 get a hold of dre for me k? i needs me a record contract and a video on mtv im gonna be bigger than puff daddy with skillz!


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 19, 2009)

w.o.w. oklahoma 4 lyf said:


> rap is crap! rap is crap! rap is crap! check 1 2 3! rap is crap! ford taurus! rims! 22s! rap is crap! do work son! rap is crap! bling bling 1 2! rap is crap!
> 
> 
> hot dammmn im on FIRE! some1 get a hold of dre for me k? i needs me a record contract and a video on mtv im gonna be bigger than puff daddy with skillz!


I wouldn't piss on you.


----------



## SEF (Nov 20, 2009)

It's funny how these guys think "rap sucks" and that "these dudes have no talent", when most metal nowadays, most rock and country nowadays, also does not contain talent. And I'm talking about all the mainstream shit on the radio and that's advertised on Fuse or MTV2. 

And I'm not saying that rap nowadays is good, it does suck. But it sucks because these guys are doing it for the money man. w.o.w. OK 4 lyf, never ever insult Dr. Dre man. I obviously don't know him in person, but I do know that he has more talent than you could ever wish for. The only reason these guys hate is because they don't take time to explore all the music around them. They just listen to the radio and like what they hear, when in fact, what you hear on the radio is a millionth of all the awesome music out there.

It's infuriating when people do not try and understand other peoples creativity.


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 20, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> Hey I am not really bothered about this thread and the accuracy or relevance of the information I am giving, this thread is a joke it was only created to cause hate and drama and should have been closed long ago.
> 
> And no, I didn't read the OP ha ha


oh an i didnt mean anything malicious by it G. i personally listen to southern rap. Tell me yall heard of Camoflauge. and not the mossy oak shit to go hunting. He was reppin it for Sav then got shot holding his son. sad story but bad ass rapper. i used to burn blunts with him my neighbors owned a club called Frozen Paradise and their family friend owns Pure Pain Records
[youtube]smD5zn0xMUs[/youtube]


----------



## shrigpiece (Nov 20, 2009)

i hate rap but can appreciate that people have a different taste of music to me, still long live pink Floyd


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 20, 2009)

and the wall


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 20, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> oh an i didnt mean anything malicious by it G. i personally listen to southern rap. Tell me yall heard of Camoflauge. and not the mossy oak shit to go hunting. He was reppin it for Sav then got shot holding his son. sad story but bad ass rapper. i used to burn blunts with him my neighbors owned a club called Frozen Paradise and their family friend owns Pure Pain Records


That is badass Smo Cho, lights out at 23, I am 23 myself 

It's cool bro.


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Nov 20, 2009)

hip hop is a culturally corrosive force.
it exalts ignorance, brutality, misogyny and gross materialism.


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 20, 2009)

Then so is all music and any expression of any kind.

This thread is fucking useless!


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 20, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> Then so is all music and any expression of any kind.
> 
> This thread is fucking useless!


 
agreed.........

LUDA.


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 20, 2009)

There are countless hip-hop sub-genres and lyricists that promote *all* kinds of things.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 20, 2009)

[youtube]STB6wT81v3w[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 20, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> It goes together evidently....


sure does cj 

CHRIS.
[youtube]NNX_Ac0ROX4&NR=1[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 20, 2009)

[youtube]pdgQlzbEtRI&feature[/youtube]


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 20, 2009)

math you said:


> me n my crew rollin one of our whipz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahahahahahaha i love this post man!!! rep it up for the DOGS!!!! other than that you boys are kinda gettin that jersey shore look goin on there. i bet your from Douglas or some other poedunk county. if not feel free to correct me with "im from tha A, or Im from Athen an thats how we roll." lol
still though like i said rep it up for GA


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> what are YOU doing right now?
> 
> lol, this is why i don't deal with you guys anymore.
> 
> kill each other.


 sorry fdd. ill make sure to keep these on the utmost minimum. its not like i go online looking to argue with ppl i dont know.


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 20, 2009)

math you said:


> [youtube]ZVZX-W3vo9I[/youtube] how can any 1 hate on dis hot shit?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


 i owned 2 solobaric L7's and this is the only kanye song that i'll listen to. this song BEATS HARD if you can pick up the dB on your amp.
That and Green Lights with John Legend. Other than that Kanye can bite taylor swifts tight lil booty
lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 20, 2009)

[youtube]mQkFxfyHgMk[/youtube]


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> [youtube]mQkFxfyHgMk[/youtube]


 yea thats raw as hell i thought i enjoyed the Nine Inch Nails johnny cash. just the fresh video made it worth the while to listen


----------



## gogrow (Nov 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> personal attacks and insults are NOT allowed.
> 
> thank you





SmokeyMcChokey said:


> fdd i would like to thank you but i did start a thread a while back suggesting something i cannot prove about luda... so i guess im in the wrong, however i feel like i have been respectful even in my attempts to out a person who was said to be a snitch. i only repeated claims that were brought about by concerned RIU members and i didnt mean to start a flame war. once some one showed disapproval i even requested the thread be deleted. since then i have responded only once and have been clearly respectful. i only stated what i had heard and was immediately attacked instead of offering some sort of explanation for the recent threads on him. once he or someone else complained i happily removed any offensive material and clearly asked for them to stop postin etc. now it seems that anytime i post in a popular thread i am attacked. so like i said i ha e beem nothing but respectful and when im wrong i am proud to admit it. all i asked for was the same respect i gave. please feel free to PM me if you feel like there is something i have done wrong and i will be happy to oblige any moderator or any other respectful member of RIU. i love it here and i try my hardest not to take advantage of the site and follow all of the rules



you're right


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 20, 2009)

[youtube]4mOUPxmDY2g&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 20, 2009)

gogrow said:


> you're right


 thnx go grow
hit em wit a bottle hit em wit a chair...


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 20, 2009)

hey hoe hey hoe hey hoe hey hoe hey hoe hey hoe, hey hoe hoe you acin funkay
[youtube]696jRnyPx1M&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## gogrow (Nov 20, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> thnx go grow
> hit em wit a bottle hit em wit a chair...



dont get all cocky... play your music


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 20, 2009)

i like em freaky wild.kinky loud. see if she can talk wit allt hat dick up in her mouth. screamin head head moe head. fast head slow head. she was only sixteen wit a blown head tolda go on head an show me an slowly she started to blow me. an just like she had said her head was some trophy.
okie dokie preciate dat dey her go a napkin get dat skeeta of ya face
i play hoes like nintendo's


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 20, 2009)

gogrow said:


> dont get all cocky... play your music


sorry now gogrow. im just a bit tipsy and the cheap rum can get the best of us sometimes... thanks ronrico


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 20, 2009)

[youtube]e5_7SfUWxm4&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 20, 2009)

this is a rap HATERS thread. it's for those who HATE rap. you all are only making people hate rap even more by posting rap in a rap haters thread. 

just so you all know. 





[youtube]CyLReBNDlnk[/youtube]


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 20, 2009)

[youtube]4eB1rYLj1RA&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 20, 2009)

lol oops i thought it was luda's thread an i was helping. soory ill put em elsewhere


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 20, 2009)

[youtube]vMhCLs-zUaw[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 20, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> lol oops i thought it was luda's thread an i was helping. soory ill put em elsewhere


that booze is rotting your brain. lol  



i bought a bottle of 100 proof stoli's yesterday. i'm gonna make some cannabutter.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Nov 20, 2009)

math you said:


> how can u hate rap? did a rapper steal ur lunch money? or maybe fuckd ur girl? nah ur all jus haterz hiding behind a computer. none of ya rap haterz would have da ballz to come up to me and my crew n tell us to our face you think rap is crap so stop frontin unless u wanna come to my town n say it to me and my boyz faces how rap is whack..


 Hahaha I totally thought this was a joke post. Like u googled 'fake thug white kids' or somethin...Then I realized u were serious


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 20, 2009)

iblazethatkush said:


> Hahaha I totally thought this was a joke post. Like u googled 'fake thug white kids' or somethin...Then I realized u were serious



gotta be a joke.


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> that booze is rotting your brain. lol
> 
> 
> 
> i bought a bottle of 100 proof stoli's yesterday. i'm gonna make some cannabutter.


oh yum stoli vodka is my step mothers blood stream. haha i still dont know who the hell drtinks vodka tonics. especially with proper dry vodka like stoli. im interested how the stoli effects your butter making abilities. I know as soon as i try my drunk honey oil (for some reason thats how i always end up,) ima put up a thread. i know it doesnt belong here but fdd can i make honey from male plants pulled early in flower? i always wondered if there was a disolvable form of thc in fan leaves. hmm


----------



## iblazethatkush (Nov 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> gotta be a joke.


 IDK man either way it made me . So good job. I like the kid rockin the tupac bandana thing


----------



## Platipy (Nov 20, 2009)

sorry for get so worked up earlier but people who say rap is terrible music isnt seeing the whole picture. my dad has a library of 80,000 songs so i try to listen to every kind of music and finds parts of every genre i like. there is a lot of great rap that isnt about selling rocks, money, and bitches. this type of music has allowed many people to artiscally portray their life and everyday struggles. i believe every generation has a certain popular music scene and rap seems to be the one for this generation. Im not saying that its a great thing because like many of you haters i had made the same argument that most popular teaches terrible lessons (not that you can make the argument that rock preached much better morals). yet at the same time some of the music that i can relate to most is rap. Turn of your radios and look into artists other than 50, gucci mane, and jezzy although i still believe they are artists in their own right. rap has also spawned many other artists who remix songs i recommend you check out the ratatat remixes it makes me like jeezy (the memphis bleek song is the sickest).here are some examples that i have found most people agree are just plain good music. 
[youtube]IV4pxdTqxeQ[/youtube] 
this justs shows how amazing rap can be artists from kentucky and australia spittin on the same track just about havin fun 
and heres one i think we can all relate too  
[youtube]9B2C1HNJU4A[/youtube] 
one more sorry but if you like it i got loads more 
[youtube]yZwQSbpOU_k[/youtube] 
little thug but the samples for the beat are legit


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 21, 2009)

we hate rap, why are you posting it here?


----------



## Big Raw J (Nov 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqfbhy8JCe4


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 21, 2009)

Big Raw J said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqfbhy8JCe4


that bass playing is all over it. 




[youtube]w2zdCr7OpSQ[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 21, 2009)

[youtube]HzeZhCt5PVA[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 21, 2009)

[youtube]MjvriWqi5VQ[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 21, 2009)

[youtube]QxeWHQAOIHE[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 21, 2009)

[youtube]djd6jqADfhY[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 21, 2009)

all those rap songs SUCK.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 21, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> all those rap songs SUCK.



like your green guitar and bongs ???????????


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 21, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> like your green guitar and bongs ???????????


no, like stupid rap music.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 21, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> no, like stupid rap music.


thats your opinion.
sorry but we are not all guitar heroes like you.
and are you still stealing members from rollitup ?????????.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 21, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> thats your opinion.
> and are you still stealing members from rollitup ?????????.




stealing and taking them where?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 21, 2009)

[youtube]Oyn7Y4KaxXo[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 21, 2009)

[youtube]GaW2g41zn4Q[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 21, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> stealing and taking them where?


you act like you dont know anything.as i said you are stealing members just like you said "stealing and taking them where" from rollitup and you know fine and well what you are doing.its quite easy to find out what you are doing although i already know.just google it. you dont need to find these facts through rollitups website.if you want proof i shall give it to you.and if you have given up your mods post then how can you ban me.i have been told you no longer moderate so start with the truth and stop lying.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 21, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> you act like you dont know anything.as i said you are stealing members from rollitup and you know fine and well what you are doing.its quite easy to find out what you are doing although i already know.just google it. you dont need to find these facts through rollitups website.if you want proof i shall give it to you.and if you have given up your mods post then how can you ban me.i have been told you no longer moderate so start with the truth and stop lying.


proof please.

can you see the "staff" badge? 


so far i've said nothing so how can i be lying?


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 21, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> stealing and taking them where?



just like you said above.
why would you ask this and i will not say where you are taking the members because its fraud and theft.
you want me to say what site so you can ban me for mentioning another site on here.
nice try.
sorry.


----------



## Yeah (Nov 21, 2009)

w.o.w. oklahoma 4 lyf said:


> rap is crap! rap is crap! rap is crap! check 1 2 3! rap is crap! ford taurus! rims! 22s! rap is crap! do work son! rap is crap! bling bling 1 2! rap is crap!
> 
> 
> hot dammmn im on FIRE! some1 get a hold of dre for me k? i needs me a record contract and a video on mtv im gonna be bigger than puff daddy with skillz!


your name says it all. Just do us all a favor and stay in oklahoma 4 lyfe.


----------



## Yeah (Nov 21, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> [youtube]Oyn7Y4KaxXo[/youtube]


Damn, that one hit close to home.


----------



## gogrow (Nov 21, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> thats your opinion.
> sorry but we are not all guitar heroes like you.
> and are you still stealing members from rollitup ?????????.





fdd2blk said:


> stealing and taking them where?



i told you already.... he thinks you started/run SS.... the man has it ALL figured out


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 21, 2009)

skunk started and runs SS. i don't get along with skunk. we used to be good friends but drama parted our ways. 

why would i need to steal members when i already have them all here? this is the site i chill at. i don't get it.

go over to SS and mention my name. then tell me i'm working with them.


----------



## gogrow (Nov 21, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> skunk started and runs SS. i don't get along with skunk. we used to be good friends but drama parted our ways.
> 
> why would i need to steal members when i already have them all here? this is the site i chill at. i don't get it.
> 
> go over to SS and mention my name. then tell me i'm working with them.



pretty much what i told the cat....


----------



## stupid (Nov 21, 2009)

Luda pisses me off


----------



## growwwww (Nov 21, 2009)

gangsta rap sucks, rap sucks, grime is pretty sucky.

Rappers suck balls generally.

Rappers are always absolute idiots.


MC'S ARE AMAZING LYRICISTS!

the difference between a rapper and an mc - A rapper is just in it for the money and chats about girls,money and crime. An mc is there to raise the power of his people and chat about good shit.

Big difference, rap sucks, old school hip hop and emceeing rules.


----------



## XxHazexX (Nov 21, 2009)

stupid said:


> I hate rap.
> 
> This is a stoners forum.
> 
> ...


Is your ignorance bliss?


----------



## monkz (Nov 21, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> skunk started and runs SS. i don't get along with skunk. we used to be good friends but drama parted our ways.
> 
> why would i need to steal members when i already have them all here? this is the site i chill at. i don't get it.
> 
> go over to SS and mention my name. then tell me i'm working with them.


dude, this guy ludacris chats so much shit.
he picked a fight with me a week ago over nothing. he just talks and talks and repeats silly things that apparantly make sense to him.
he's probably only 14 co when i read some of the things he types it just all looks wonky lol, he's such a massive FAIL


----------



## strain stalker (Nov 21, 2009)

...I just want to say to every rap song that downgrades whites....."FUCK YOU! We're not all the same, and some white men will dig off in your ass!" 

...other then that, for each his own.


----------



## tricombingthesehairs (Nov 21, 2009)

man this is some stupid shit


----------



## Platipy (Nov 21, 2009)

[youtube]ENSWHwyweiE[/youtube] positive messages, man you guys are pretty close minded for smoking so much weed and many of you obviously know little about rap. i guess ignorance is bliss though! enjoy being sour because rap isnt going anywhere.


----------



## Yeah (Nov 22, 2009)

XxHazexX said:


> Is your ignorance bliss?


I know.. it's ironic how he said "this is a stoners forum" because if you listen to the lyrics almost all of them talk about smoking weed.


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 22, 2009)

[youtube]bdFPFidYUJ4[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 22, 2009)

rap sucks and you all keep proving it.


----------



## kappainf (Nov 22, 2009)

Yep, the majority of rap is garbage and very annoying.


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 22, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> rap sucks and you all keep proving it.


It takes all sorts FDD.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 22, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> It takes all sorts FDD.


i'll drive that wagon.


----------



## gogrow (Nov 22, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> rap sucks and you all keep proving it.



as music yes.... but alot of it is still fun to listen to with a good buzz and excessive bass......

what about the few with talent and harmony.... bone thugs??


----------



## Senor SmokeAlot (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi haters!! well im glad all the hater care a bout rap enough to type up some b/s. i agree that most of wat u hear is crap...real rap isnt played on the radio or seen on tv. also theres hip-hop and rap, 2 different types. i listen to all types of music except for country. but j. cash is the shit

i live in nj and there were two radio stations that played only rock and they both changed their format and now play hip-hop and pop..so rock isnt doin so good now a days.

hip-hop and rap or taking over anyways...yankees win jay-z and alicia keys perform at the stadium.. now theres a dj game on x-box or some shit(i dont play much videos games), alot of athletes come out to rap/hip-hop. some rock group covered lolipop, travis barkers drums to like 4 rap songs and kills it. hip hop shows fill stadiums, lil wayne sold 1 million first week out, no one else is doing that. let me see....fuse music channel used to be all rock now its alot of hip-hop/rap. the new comercial for call of duty has an eminem song on the background. 

so hate it or love it.....rap is here to stay! for all that hate hip hop/rap....pull ur pants down a lil get ur fitted cap on low roll up and a blunt and go listent to some good music!


----------



## gogrow (Nov 22, 2009)

Senor SmokeAlot said:


> Hi haters!! well im glad all the hater care a bout rap enough to type up some b/s. i agree that most of wat u hear is crap...real rap isnt played on the radio or seen on tv. also theres hip-hop and rap, 2 different types. i listen to all types of music except for country. but j. cash is the shit
> 
> i live in nj and there were two radio stations that played only rock and they both changed their format and now play hip-hop and pop..so rock isnt doin so good now a days.
> 
> ...



some good music for you.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8F6KskrHg1M


----------



## shrigpiece (Nov 22, 2009)

iblazethatkush said:


> Hahaha I totally thought this was a joke post. Like u googled 'fake thug white kids' or somethin...Then I realized u were serious


i agree id take the 3 of em pillocks id like them to walk my town with that pussy attitude


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Nov 22, 2009)

stupid said:


> Luda pisses me off


 Fortunately he isnt around anymore to piss anybody off... Yet


----------



## gogrow (Nov 22, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> Fortunately he isnt around anymore to piss anybody off... Yet



says who???? be on the lookout for BEEFY.... dont think he can post though, but he can send you a friend request


----------



## BEEFY (Nov 22, 2009)

gogrow said:


> says who???? be on the lookout for BEEFY.... dont think he can post though, but he can send you a friend request


Hi Gogrow, i'm beefy, LUDA's missus, if you can respond to this message preferably by PM so as not to hijack this thread that would be appreciated.

Thank you very much
BEEFY


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Nov 22, 2009)

BEEFY said:


> Hi Gogrow, i'm beefy, LUDA's missus, if you can respond to this message preferably by PM so as not to hijack this thread that would be appreciated.
> 
> Thank you very much
> BEEFY


 Haha gogrow was right haha.. Damn its just like mobties/legalizemedithc all over again!! 

Only on RIU, good times


----------



## gogrow (Nov 22, 2009)

BEEFY said:


> Hi Gogrow, i'm beefy, LUDA's missus, if you can respond to this message preferably by PM so as not to hijack this thread that would be appreciated.
> 
> Thank you very much
> BEEFY



i cant... you dont have enough posts.... not even a mod bypasses that for some reason..... might as well come on out in the thread... LUDA has been a RIU topic one way or the other for awhile now.......... or

if you *REALLY *have to, hit me up here.....

[email protected]


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 22, 2009)

gogrow said:


> i cant... you dont have enough posts.... not even a mod bypasses that for some reason..... might as well come on out in the thread... LUDA has been a RIU topic one way or the other for awhile now.......... or
> 
> if you *REALLY *have to, hit me up here.....


i think we should all be able to hear this. exnay that email.


----------



## Treeth (Nov 22, 2009)

I got it...

THE only reason rap passes is because, 
as a genre with its roots in rock,
and then rock being built upon blues...
Means rap is trans-racial and a second degree reinterpretation,

But r/b and rap are not the blues. 

The blues is an edge that rap as a method of poetry does not engender,
the blues is sung.

Rap is not

and r/b is soft rock 'blues' and jazz... how cool is that. 

I mean,

are Rap artist great poets and great artists? Really? Perhaps rarely. But as I mentioned, It is a medium for which the lyrical/musical structure begets a stupid literalism which also makes the good and the bad indistinguishable,

And the genre has since devolved into an endless repetition of infectious clean synthetic beats and the espousal of absurd and often consumption oriented cultural memes...

If not about the heirarchal relationship I was alluding to before,
and the reactionary, marginalized rarity which is what made rap cool to begin with...

It appears confused beyond the superficial listen.


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Nov 22, 2009)

Some rap is great, especially for smoking. Or partying in general.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 22, 2009)

i saw this the day it came out. it sucked then and it sucks now. 

[youtube]YQjSqJ0I0UI[/youtube]


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Nov 22, 2009)

Snoop Dogg is the man, idk wtf y'all are thinkin'.


----------



## greenlanter (Nov 22, 2009)

I hate rap that sounds like pop with a monday dress with tight as pants , i hated the rappers from the south and their derty chicken and cheap beer...


outkast was ok , my oldest son put me onto some of their hits .

rap is fake now days as it always been but there were funny rappers and different styles ... i much rater listen to good old Johnny cash then tucpac or nas and i like some of pacs and nas music but i dont own none of their shit ... iam sorry but a dumb ass drug dealer wannabe rapper cant even keep their mouth shut and ends up snitching. if all this en ars are so ganstah how come they are all lock up ... i aint a gaster or a pimp but you catch more bees with honey , more papper with your sweat and less cops with your mouth shut . u fell me brah , 

thats why you got that gay fish trying to play a white skinny girl at a award and i bet he wouldnt try that shit on willy nelson , that coon woulda ended next to his mom.

please lets get real black is over rated , i meant rap . we aint going to get an other tupac or big l , why do they kill pac , good actor , could sing and rap and had ball , too many for his own goods ... Michael was the closes to Elvis and that monday was a total lunatic... i like some rap , cus good lirycs and good beats. the rest is crap ... Jay z nigga please Bob dylan , T I , what abot steven tyler, on and on and on ...


----------



## growitEZ (Nov 22, 2009)

some rap is just stupid like lil wayne,, i cant stand rapers like him,
really the only main streem rapper i like is eminem
everything else is more or less underground
sage francis, brother ali, mac lethal,
all very good 
love there lyrics,


----------



## Platipy (Nov 23, 2009)

[youtube]FiOcVWQY2bc[/youtube] keep hatin. we all know haters make the world go round. fdd you have an incredible talent of posting some of the worst rap music and can keep proving that there is bad rap. i could do the same with rock posting songs by the likes of nickleback, 90% of the hair bands, and most of the emo shit kids listen today but i dont waste my time because i understand that there is amazing rock out there and it happens to be some of my favorite shit too. i enjoy neil young just as much as people under the stairs. 

listen to this song, smoke a fatty, and if you dont like rap afterwards well then piss ive failed. [youtube]IbdExCZ7cO8[/youtube]


----------



## gogrow (Nov 23, 2009)

Colombian Cannabis Plants said:


> anyone who hates on this shit can go suck a dick.
> 
> 
> [youtube]fxRPyVANP8o[/youtube]*REAL hip hop *



that was completely uncalled for...... and atmosphere blows


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 23, 2009)

LoLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL.


----------



## growwwww (Nov 23, 2009)

gogrow said:


> that was completely uncalled for...... and atmosphere blows



I love hip hop, the old schools, Stetsasonic ect... these guys suck ballz...


----------



## growwwww (Nov 23, 2009)

They are alright  hehe kinda grown on me a bit


----------



## kronic1989 (Nov 23, 2009)

...............how do you make youtube show up here? and not a llink.


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 23, 2009)

Make sure you wrap the tin foil COUNTER CLOCKWISE around ur head. That usually helps.


----------



## anhedonia (Nov 23, 2009)

Im inclined to say that most rap music encourages antisocial behavior, negatively influences juviniles during periods of social development that fosters antisocial personality disorder, teaches violence, is generally hard on the ears, and of course its meant to be offensive.


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 23, 2009)

Colombian Cannabis Plants said:


> *You have received a warning at Marijuana Growing* Dear Colombian Cannabis Plants,
> 
> You have received a warning at marijuana Growing.
> 
> ...


What exactly is your problem, you know nothing about rap, stop embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 23, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> Im inclined to say that most rap music encourages antisocial behavior, negatively influences juviniles during periods of social development that fosters antisocial personality disorder, teaches violence, is generally hard on the ears, and of course its meant to be offensive.


God what time is it, yawn.


----------



## krustofskie (Nov 23, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> Im inclined to say that most rap music encourages antisocial behavior, negatively influences juviniles during periods of social development that fosters antisocial personality disorder, teaches violence, is generally hard on the ears, and of course its meant to be offensive.


Thats what was said about rock n roll during the 50's, same for the rock of the 60's, punk in the 70's, hip-hop during the 80's, rap in the 90's and so on and so on. Popular music of the youth culture at the times they were in have always been blamed for the downfall of society and the youths in general.


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 23, 2009)

The roots of Rap date back to the mid 60's Jamacan Ska, hip-hop, kool herc.


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 23, 2009)

But what your saying *does *make sense.


----------



## gogrow (Nov 23, 2009)

Colombian Cannabis Plants said:


> and i stand by my original statement:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 23, 2009)

Colombian Cannabis Plants said:


> lets see who know more about rap, me or you, a 20 year old wannabee who calls himself "straight G"? lol. please bitch. go sit the fuck back down. ive been making music since before you were born.. us blues cats were doing hip hop before it was hip hop..


That was really funny but I think this will be the last time we speak, I don't assosiate with the shit of RIU.


----------



## anhedonia (Nov 23, 2009)

Sure, they even said that about Jazz which alot of the musicians smoked reefer. But show me somone who listens to miles davis, cal Tjader, john coletrane etc. before deliberately embarking to committ crimes like murder.


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 23, 2009)

I actually got as permanent infraction for this unbelievably insulting comment.

This must be FAR FAR worse than telling someone to suck my ****. Right??  Lawdy....

==============================================================
Here is the massive insult....


 case in point ... you haven't a clue to anything economic. Thanks for pointing that out....again.


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 23, 2009)

Your a moderator are you joking Cracker or what?, I'm confused.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Nov 23, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I actually got as permanent infraction for this unbelievably insulting comment.
> 
> This must be FAR FAR worse than telling someone to suck my ****. Right??  Lawdy....
> 
> ...


Wait, what? You recieved an infraction for "you haven't a clue to anything economic. Thanks for pointing that out....again"??? You must be joking. And what happened to your rep?


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 23, 2009)

I can disable my rep if I choose to. I did so choose.

And yes, a permanent infraction for pointing out an economic deficiency.



Straight G ...  ... I have heard this rumor many times ... but ... I'm not a MOD.

I would be very very different online if I was.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Nov 23, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I can disable my rep if I choose to. I did so choose.
> 
> And yes, a permanent infraction for pointing out an economic deficiency.
> 
> ...


 Im currious, how would you be different online? What would/wouldnt you do


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 23, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I can disable my rep if I choose to. I did so choose.
> 
> And yes, a permanent infraction for pointing out an economic deficiency.
> 
> ...


I think ~I've just realised where I can find this thread.


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 23, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> Im currious, how would you be different online? What would/wouldnt you do


Oh, I think I would be much more reserved and out of sight. In my mind, a good MOD steps lightly 95.87% of the time.

I would post very little. Just an occasional nudge here and there. 

No politics, no religion. Like I said, I would have a very light public footprint, until offenses are committed. Then BAM!!! 

 I'm not a neg repper so that last part is purely hypothetical. A fellow can dream though ... can't he? BAM!!!


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 23, 2009)

*Join Date: Aug 2008
Location: You call it Earth.
Posts: 14,253 





























Thats is the 420th post!^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
*​


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 23, 2009)

happy 420 G


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 23, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I can disable my rep if I choose to. I did so choose.
> 
> And yes, a permanent infraction for pointing out an economic deficiency.
> 
> ...


if it's so permanent, why is it gone?


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 23, 2009)

Because ur a crafty MOD??


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 24, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey Oh yea
420 TIME
*Stoner*


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 24, 2009)

Reading is ... fundamental.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 24, 2009)

What up, turkeys


----------



## gogrow (Nov 24, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> What up, turkeys



i skipped that holiday.... sexy elves look better than a dead bird


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 24, 2009)

rap music SUCKS!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 24, 2009)

Hahahaha! LOL


----------



## gogrow (Nov 24, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> rap music SUCKS!!!



I second that opinion........ especially "atmosphere"..... how you gonna try to have intelligent rap??


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 24, 2009)

gogrow said:


> i skipped that holiday.... sexy elves look better than a dead bird


I know you are ogling my avatar, just admit it!! 

Yes, rap s-u-u-u-u-u-u-u-u-k-s. Save ur money up and buy an instrument.


----------



## gogrow (Nov 24, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I know you are ogling my avatar, just admit it!!
> 
> Yes, rap s-u-u-u-u-u-u-u-u-k-s. Save ur money up and buy an instrument.



or if you're broke, you can always take up playing the spoons


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 24, 2009)

[youtube]QWkbFKJZB0k[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 24, 2009)

[youtube]IuYMnVhy3Qc[/youtube]


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 24, 2009)

Yah, .... do something!!!

Although, this guy has taken it to a new level.....

[youtube]pXo4gOOAgD0[/youtube]

This guy has more musical ability than 99% of rap artists today....


----------



## gogrow (Nov 24, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> [youtube]QWkbFKJZB0k[/youtube]



thanks.... was gonna post the same thing, but i'll probably never figure out that embed BS


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 24, 2009)

Ploitically speaking in rap requires much intelligence, it is a sub genre of rap

Pharoe Monch
Mos Def
Public Enemy 

and much more politically conscious rap and hip-hop.


*"At age 12, Shakur enrolled in Harlem's famous "127th Street Ensemble." His first major role with this acting troupe was as Travis in A Raisin in the Sun. In 1984, his family relocated to Baltimore, [9] After completing his sophomore year at Paul Lawrence Dunbar High School he transferred to the Baltimore School for the Arts, where he studied acting, poetry and jazz. He performed in Shakespeare plays and in the role of the Mouse King in The Nutcracker.[10] Tupac, accompanied by one of his friends, Dana "Mouse" Smith, as his beatbox, won most of the many rap competitions that he participated in and was considered to be the best rapper in his school.[11] Although he lacked trendy clothing, he was one of the most popular kids in his school because of his sense of humor, superior rapping skills, and ability to mix in with all crowds"*

No lack of intelligence there.


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 24, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Yah, .... do something!!!
> 
> Although, this guy has taken it to a new level.....
> 
> ...


Should have kept to MJ from begining to end and more like 100% of todays rappers.


----------



## gogrow (Nov 24, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> Ploitically speaking in rap requires much intelligence, it is a sub genre of rap
> 
> Pharoe Monch
> Mos Def
> ...



i think you missed my point... to me, rap isnt supposed to be intelligent... you dont listen to it to get a life changing message; you listen (at least i) to it when you wanna smoke a blunt, crank the volume, and space out to some cool beats..... intelligent rap throws me off


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 24, 2009)

gogrow this is for you: https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/252507-how-embed-youtube-video.html
needs some damn work
*Mr. Ganja*


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 24, 2009)

gogrow said:


> i think you missed my point... to me, rap isnt supposed to be intelligent... you dont listen to it to get a life changing message; you listen (at least i) to it when you wanna smoke a blunt, crank the volume, and space out to some cool beats..... intelligent rap throws me off


I did miss your point


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 24, 2009)

And you are making a lot of sense, it is not the core or foundation of rap and I feel the same way.


----------



## gogrow (Nov 24, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> I did miss your point


It's okay.... and for the record, i respect Pac... just cant really do the whole rap thing anymore.... and if i do, i'm probably blazed, listening to something mindless... most likely chopped n screwed


----------



## gogrow (Nov 24, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> And you are making a lot of sense, it is not the core or foundation of rap and I feel the same way.



if you have something to say in music, and want people to listen, make a melody.... most people dont like to listen to talking with a beat in the background... (atmosphere).... reminds me of a poetry reading

*edit* and if i can get the embed thing down from your instructions, check out the pro-rap thread, and i'll post up some of the mindless shit i enjoy


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 24, 2009)

Slowed and throwed!

[youtube]dSh-FSGh0_g[/youtube]


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 24, 2009)

Think you are high? Think ur a *PRO* Stoner?? 

Uhhh, no, not like these dudes....

[youtube]ahpvSasR6d8[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 24, 2009)

Most all of Pacs beats can be read as a poem and was straight poetry!


----------



## gogrow (Nov 24, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> Most all of Pacs beats can be read as a poem and was straight poetry!



dated a girl that was into his poetry.... tis where i gained respect for the man.... now back to the topic of NOT LIKING rap


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 24, 2009)

gogrow said:


> .... now back to the topic of NOT LIKING rap


Is that the time, gotta go.


----------



## growwwww (Nov 24, 2009)

Recommend any really outstanding atmosphere albumns? Ones more G like than ye i like fucking ladies like.


----------



## growwwww (Nov 24, 2009)

Kk cool stuff, downloading a few of the albumns. Im glad this bad thread has had a good outcome lol


----------



## Nvr2Stond (Nov 24, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WW9T6mRkQA


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 24, 2009)

Hang on folks, Columbian is going to debunk rap.


----------



## growwwww (Nov 24, 2009)

I really, really, really....like Atmosphere - i thank you alot...


----------



## gogrow (Nov 24, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Hang on folks, Columbian is going to debunk rap.


*awaits his eloquent response*


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice one Nvr2Stond, I needed that


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 24, 2009)

gogrow said:


> *awaits his eloquent response*


An 11th commandment maybe..


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 24, 2009)

this is a "rap haters" thread. it's a place for people that hate rap to all hang out together. i have no idea why a rap lover would even click the link. it doesn't say "rap debate", it clearly says "rap hate". 

so anyone posting rap in this thread is just dumb.


----------



## gogrow (Nov 24, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> this is a "rap haters" thread. it's a place for people that hate rap to all hang out together. i have no idea why a rap lover would even click the link. it doesn't say "rap debate", it clearly says "rap hate".
> 
> so anyone posting rap in this thread is just dumb.



they keep getting deleted (at least on this page) by an anonymous mod.... fuck atmosphere


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 24, 2009)

gogrow said:


> they keep getting deleted (at least on this page) by an anonymous mod.... fuck atmosphere



ahahahhahahahh


----------



## gogrow (Nov 24, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> ahahahhahahahh



dont think he realizes it though...


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 24, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> this is a "rap haters" thread. it's a place for people that hate rap to all hang out together. i have no idea why a rap lover would even click the link.


So what are you saying where I can and can't go?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 24, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> So what are you saying where I can and can't go?


you can go where ever you want. being dumb is up to you.


----------



## gogrow (Nov 24, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> So what are you saying where I can and can't go?



no.... he was just pointing it out.... kinda like a straight man that goes into gay chatrooms.... but not that bad


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 24, 2009)

well i only did accidentaly. Damn ronrico. i tried going back and deleting them but i dont remember what page and dont feel like going back through this thread. Hybrid mode is confusing as hell too.


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 24, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you can go where ever you want. being dumb is up to you.


If I made a thread called "I hate rap haters" wouldn't you want to fight your corner and stand up for hating rap, same thing here..


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 24, 2009)

gogrow said:


> no.... he was just pointing it out.... kinda like a straight man that goes into gay chatrooms.... but not that bad


Yea I do get it


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 24, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> If I made a thread called "I hate rap haters" wouldn't you want to fight your corner and stand up for hating rap, same thing here..


no, i would not.


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 24, 2009)

Anyways I guess your right, I don't belong here.


----------



## gogrow (Nov 24, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> If I made a thread called "I hate rap haters" wouldn't you want to fight your corner and stand up for hating rap, same thing here..



so your choice in music is worth fighting over?? what happened to being unique??? why worry what other people think?? I happen to like ALOT of country, and dont give a damn what others think.... 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4s0nzsU1Wg

 all the "haters".... on all sides of the argument


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 24, 2009)

And I don't hate rap haters they make the world go round just like everything else in this life. [last post]


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 24, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> Anyways I guess your right, I don't belong here.


well that was too easy.


----------



## gogrow (Nov 24, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> Yea I do get it



not calling you gay, just backing up fdd's point


----------



## gogrow (Nov 24, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> And I don't hate rap haters they make the world go round just like everything else in this life. [last post]



you're no fun.... check this out

http://www.truthtree.com/debates.shtml


----------



## doc111 (Nov 24, 2009)

Rap sucks!!!! And so do wannabe gangsters!


----------



## Jackp0t08 (Nov 24, 2009)

Some rap sucks, there is a ton of good hip-hop out there though... Listen to Mike Posner or Kid Cudi and tell me that isn't something you could get high to.


----------



## Platipy (Nov 24, 2009)

posner is pretty sick


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 24, 2009)

heheheh, bricks everywhere.


----------



## fukuok (Nov 24, 2009)

gogrow said:


> I second that opinion........ especially &quot;atmosphere&quot;..... how you gonna try to have intelligent rap??


 oh look every1 da babyz is all butthert after he got his ass handed to him by the colombian cannabis plants. lol.


----------



## fukuok (Nov 24, 2009)

growwwww said:


> I really, really, really....like Atmosphere - i thank you alot...


 yes atmosphere! area code 612! bitchez!


----------



## gogrow (Nov 24, 2009)

fukuok said:


> oh look every1 da babyz is all butthert after he got his ass handed to him by the colombian cannabis plants. lol.



oh look..... its a troll ban....


----------



## gogrow (Nov 24, 2009)

Colombian Cannabis Plants said:


> rather than deleting posts and banning members you should just *get outta the kitchen if you cant stand the heat*.



or i could just get the heat out of the kitchen.....


----------



## gogrow (Nov 24, 2009)

kinda ironic how mr "i got IP's" posts some bullshit directly after the troll..... hmmm


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Nov 24, 2009)

very suspicious


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 24, 2009)

Colombian Cannabis Plants said:


> rather than deleting posts and banning members you should just *get outta the kitchen if you cant stand the heat*.


 isnt this cloud city. what a loser I hate when ppl get banned then go use different usernames. Cannabis has been runnin round all day spewing crap every where he goes


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 24, 2009)

When the trash builds up, it's time to throw it away.


----------



## gogrow (Nov 24, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> isnt this cloud city. what a loser I hate when ppl get banned then go use different usernames. Cannabis has been runnin round all day spewing crap every where he goes



dont know cloud city, but agree with the rest


----------



## gogrow (Nov 24, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> When the trash builds up, it's time to throw it away.



we get alot of trash in this hood lately it seems


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 24, 2009)

Heh, they can't figure out how to stay, and they can't actually leave. Pretty sad....


----------



## gogrow (Nov 24, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Heh, they can't figure out how to stay, and they can't actually leave. Pretty sad....



and both are pretty damn easy......


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 24, 2009)

Maybe we should just have rap music playing in the forum constantly....

Oh wait, that might drive everyone away....


----------



## krustofskie (Nov 24, 2009)

If only rap could have stayed intelligent, wouldn't be so much ammunition around to put it down. Too much trash being played and made out there. I love the old school type, Suger hill gang, De la soul, Young MC, even the Fugees and the likes of spooks. Don't follow the scene anymore as its mostly seems to be about the tits and ass shaking on the screen and not about the lyrical content. Hey there may be loads of good shit out there but its not getting promoted enough to make it to my ears. Must say do like Wycliff Jean, he has done a lot of collaborations bringing different scenes of music together, eg a remix of a Kenny Rodgers song, who would have thought Country and Rap would ever mix

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bx7PUOvTFJk


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 25, 2009)

I'll bet you make generalizations without a shred of proof. 

Wanna bet on that? 

I've got my proof, how bout you?


----------



## doc111 (Nov 25, 2009)

weed weed said:


> go smoke some more schwag and get over it. all that paranoia will kill you.
> rollitup.org = most uptight anal retentive forum. i bet half you cats dont even grow.


If this forum is so uptight then why are you constantly creating new user accounts in order to spew your bile? You are right though......none of us grow because it is illegal. Duh!


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 26, 2009)

gogrow said:


> or i could just get the heat out of the kitchen.....


Well said sir!


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 26, 2009)

owner said:


> rap haters =


why do you troll? you want to find out what pwnd is?


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Nov 26, 2009)

Get a life


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 26, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> Get a life


He can't .....


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Nov 26, 2009)

appparently not. trolling because people on the internet doesnt like rap. thats gangster


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 26, 2009)

The subject matter is unimportant to a troll. They crave attention, of any kind. They don't have social skills.


----------



## gogrow (Nov 26, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> Well said sir!



I gave you one last night... My turn!


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 26, 2009)

gogrow said:


> I gave you one last night... My turn!


Aww but yours had that extra troll flavor! Oh well, fair is fair 

Happy Turkey day bro!


----------



## gogrow (Nov 26, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> Aww but yours had that extra troll flavor! Oh well, fair is fair
> 
> Happy Turkey day bro!


back at cha bro.... trying to have coffee and get started on all this damn cooking.... i just want to eat it


----------



## stupid (Nov 28, 2009)

[youtube] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4iU97yakpo[youtube]


----------



## stupid (Nov 28, 2009)

Ya so I still don't get how to do that


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 28, 2009)

ur youtube brackets look good except throw a " */* " in front of the second youtube, like so ... [/youtube]

scrap all of the stuff inbetween except for what comes after the = sign, like so... H4iU97yakpo

all together it's [youtube]H4iU97yakpo[/youtube]


----------



## stupid (Nov 30, 2009)

[youtube]b1DYZe2a69I&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## stupid (Nov 30, 2009)

Sweet thanks Crackerjax


----------



## iblazethatkush (Nov 30, 2009)

GoGrow, what's up, bro? Love the sig man...I need somethin cool like that.


----------



## izzydope (Nov 30, 2009)

lol if this is a stoners forum why are you even talkin about rap


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 1, 2009)

Because this is the music section of the forum.


----------



## gogrow (Dec 1, 2009)

iblazethatkush said:


> GoGrow, what's up, bro? Love the sig man...I need somethin cool like that.



HEEY HEY BRO!! how ya been?? and i agree, you need a new signature... but not avatar, i'd never recognize you


----------



## iblazethatkush (Dec 1, 2009)

gogrow said:


> HEEY HEY BRO!! how ya been?? and i agree, you need a new signature... but not avatar, i'd never recognize you


Good man.. I'm back here in Cali again. Can't beat free rent man....Tryin to find a place, though. I can't set the system up at the new place the mom's livin at


----------



## stupid (Dec 1, 2009)

hate all of it


----------



## gogrow (Dec 1, 2009)

iblazethatkush said:


> Good man.. I'm back here in Cali again. Can't beat free rent man....Tryin to find a place, though. I can't set the system up at the new place the mom's livin at



i can understand that... glad to hear everything's fine bro


----------



## growwwww (Dec 2, 2009)

stupid said:


> hate all of it


I am an avid fan of hip hop, i hate hip-POP and phoney rappers,

the real art, is a true art of expression and soul!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 2, 2009)

stupid rap.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 2, 2009)

These church mommas kick any RAPPER arse down the street and onto the curb.

[youtube]PBdTdZGOcC8[/youtube]


----------



## iblazethatkush (Dec 2, 2009)

gogrow said:


> i can understand that... glad to hear everything's fine bro


Yea thx thx. So how's life goin for u, man?


----------



## gogrow (Dec 2, 2009)

iblazethatkush said:


> Yea thx thx. So how's life goin for u, man?


I have two jobs, but still no work ... looking into other options.... other than that, we're making it


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 3, 2009)

If rap is music, bald is a hair color


----------



## grow space (Dec 3, 2009)

You are a snitch ya bitch:







But not all rap is crap..


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 3, 2009)

It's target audience is on the low side of the IQ scale. That does explain it a bit. Know ur audience ...  in Rap's case ... keep it simple, keep it dirty.


----------



## freestyleandsmile (Dec 4, 2009)

hahaha...this thread is just hilarious )


----------



## hippietoker18 (Dec 6, 2009)

The Warlord said:


> I agree. I look at the new post section everyday and damnit if there isn't another stupid thread about who is better 50 cent vs. some other dumbass with gold teeth. I just ignore them but they are annoying. A bunch of white suburban kids listening to ignorant music about hoes and gangs and livin the ghetto. WTF? I don't get it.
> 
> I listen to classic country. Don Williams, Dan Seals, Chris Ledoux etc. etc.
> 
> RAP is CRAP!


haha country man?? i dont care what you listen to but country......i wouldn't be talking


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 6, 2009)

Country music has some great roots, but most of today's is Hollywood slick music. it's pop with a different beat...

Reach back in time and listen to ppl who grew up hard scrabble style and whose songs really meant something. 

The likes of Johnny Cash and Patsy Cline won't be seen again. Most of the magic came from the pain.


----------



## Mr.GreenJeans (Dec 7, 2009)

I don't HATE any kind of music. BUT, I personally have absolutely no use for rap. When it first started hitting the mainstream it was sort of interesting, but most of the originals are either dead or retired. Now it's just plain silly listening to some punk trying to convince everyone how tough they are. I guess I should qualify that statement --- I'm talking about the so-called "gangsta rap" which is pure bullshit and totally lacks ANY of the attributes that by definition make something "music" (ie, melody, key, actual ability to play actual instrument instead of stealing others work via sampling, etc.). Plus ANYONE who actually is in a gang is a world-class pussy to start with! Grow a pair and stand on your own. I've never seen a gangbanger who wasn't a total puss unless he was with a group of his fellow morons. By themselves they are totally pathetic --- in a group they make for nice target practice (I LOVE multiple moving targets!!!). I'm not sure how I got on that tangent, but oh well. Time to reload the bong and listen to some REAL music that has actual musicians performing (what a novel concept!!).
But, if you like rap, thats cool. Someone has to cook the french fries!!!!!


----------



## keefbox420 (Jun 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;r8nwfNfcGrc]http://youtu.be/r8nwfNfcGrc[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 10, 2012)

damn old thread, and fuck this topic


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 11, 2012)

guns don't kill people rappers do (goldie looking chain)

[youtube]V7B4V3J880E[/youtube]


----------



## elduece (Jun 11, 2012)

....to be specifically - home-made rap recordings and dubstep/clubbing BS that I keep hearing during my waking hours upstairs inhabited by these fucking twinkets. Rap especially nowadays isn't the only thing that is pretty retarded, djent riffs that are popular now & other 2nd gen. wannabees like Periphery etc that spawned a whole generation of fanboy fuckheads that I wish to permanently mute.


----------



## Islam (Jun 15, 2012)

Old stuff is good and so are some of the new stuff by rappers like Immortal Technique, Vinnie Paz, Lowkey etc...

What happened to hiphop is now happening to dubstep, unfortunately.


----------



## kelly4 (Jun 18, 2012)

purplebud27 said:


> what has rap ever done to you?


Vanilla Ice.


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;gv87xlqAGv4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gv87xlqAGv4&amp;feature=autoplay&amp;list=FLRCHVOF YSluWcOZjqJmdSWw&amp;playnext=6[/video]


----------



## one8seven (Jun 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;7ODYzdHU-iA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ODYzdHU-iA[/video]


----------



## one8seven (Jun 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;C0CmIRODuI4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0CmIRODuI4[/video]


----------



## one8seven (Jun 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;QBRnHhIdtzY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBRnHhIdtzY&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Syphonetix (Jun 20, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> Vanilla Ice.


 Made me lol like a little japanese school girl. But seriously, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cjv7hEAytU&feature=related http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qggxTtnKTMo Dance With The Devil is a true story, real shit. 2Pac is just the definition of Rap which is poetry. Listen to the Lyrics not the beat. Rapping doesn't have to rhyme it needs to make sense. Personally I hate mainstream Rap. Wait, it died years ago, now there is only THE UNDERGROUND. 2Pac was not a gangster, he did not consider his music to be gangster rap. Sure he qas a thug, but most black males were in those times. He just stood up for everyone and everything he loved. He tells stories.


----------



## one8seven (Jun 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;ywC9JrELSGQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywC9JrELSGQ&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## one8seven (Jun 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZYy8FOAVMsU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYy8FOAVMsU&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## one8seven (Jun 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;-zqPHcwdRkc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zqPHcwdRkc&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## chrishydro (Jun 20, 2012)

YO, YO, YO, hold on a damm moment. Hate rappers??????? Sup wit dat.


----------



## Syphonetix (Jun 20, 2012)

As I'mon a PS3 I never saw a [video] code. Heres the songs I posted.[video=youtube;qggxTtnKTMo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qggxTtnKTMo[/video]


----------



## Syphonetix (Jun 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;2cjv7hEAytU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cjv7hEAytU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## TexRx (Jun 21, 2012)

I was gonna keep my mouth shut but......Why are so many of you spending so much time on Rap if you don't even like it? And If you dislike it that much, why are you bothering to watch any of it at all and why discuss it with people? I swear, hatred is stupidity! Go listen to something you DO like! ....rant over....


----------



## stupid (Sep 14, 2012)

Shut up dude.



TexRx said:


> I was gonna keep my mouth shut but......Why are so many of you spending so much time on Rap if you don't even like it? And If you dislike it that much, why are you bothering to watch any of it at all and why discuss it with people? I swear, hatred is stupidity! Go listen to something you DO like! ....rant over....


----------



## thehole (Sep 15, 2012)

.....................................................

[youtube]5pEDR8FGrks[/youtube]


I honestly don't criticize genres of music I don't like anymore because it's pointless, as a metalhead I'm considered a minority and my music gets shit on all the time so I understand being offended when anothers puts down your music. But I can also be honest and say I've always disliked rap. The early days of NWA, Public Enemy, Too Short had a feel and sound to it but that was like fucking the late 80s early 90s and I thought it was mostly silly shit. I think some of it actually had a strong message but that faded quickly when it became popular and MTV grabbed onto it. I had no idea that rap would last so long. It's no surprise it dominates the charts being most popular music has always sucked to those of us not into the mainstream stuff. I think the Beatles were the last real popular band, maybe the Stones. U2, REM, shit I can actually listen to and has a real message. Rage used rap in their music and has a very powerful message in most their songs, but name off the most popular rap artists ever and you get hit songs that have to do with killing, fucking, hating or driving a car and wearing gold. Don't forget the war on women in that genre, basically meat in clothing. People like Prince and Micheal Jackson are/were very talented but none of them were the rap genre. Ever see Prince play guitar? Watch the end solo in this vid and you can see why he did not choose the rap genre. 

[youtube]6SFNW5F8K9Y[/youtube]

My point being IDK. Never understood rap never will. I really hate the fact that popular music consists of either rap, pop or country. UGH! It's like rock and metal don't exist in mainstream anymore and there is a reason for that. Popular music is about money, nothing else. Metal and rock will live on without the help of MTV and the corrupt and greedy music industry. 

Here is the closest thing I listen to that has some rap influence, but it's mostly funk and metal. 

[youtube]nxcJW6bs5os&feature=plcp[/youtube]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;oTPrz4g28Wc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTPrz4g28Wc&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------

